# Marine Catches Wife cheating



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Marine goes home early finds wife 'cheating' with another veteran | Daily Mail Online



Now that is what I call exposure.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

That's how you do it. Show the world the pigs that they are! Bravo.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW! Stupid lizard had the OM in her marriage bed with her daughter in the house.

Hope she rots! Truly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope the BH goes to this POSOM's command and BURIES this f*cker.

Since this thing has gone viral with so much publicity, my bet is the Corps will make a very severe example of him.

I know from my time as an officer in the Navy.....when the spotlight is on the military this bright, the hammer really comes down hard.

Things you might have gotten NJP or a slap on the wrist for under quieter circumstances become an opportunity for the military to show just how seriously they take a problem like infidelity.

lmao....too bad for POSOM (not really).


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

I linked his go fundme with lots of info on how his wife is screwing him over with the help of the usmc post 48 http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/281569-cheating-norm-now-4.html#


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cheating in front of their daughter?

That is evil. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Can you spell "court martial" as well as the subsequent loss of rank and benefits? The military takes an extremely dim view of such philandering within its ranks, and deservedly so!

I could only wish that the American family courts and judicial system showed just a scintilla as much concern over adultery within its very own domain, instead of merely proclaiming, "Adultery irrelevant, Divorce granted! Next case, please!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Veteran might mean former serviceman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Nope. Just seen video the POSOM is a serving military man. He seems a young chap, husband said: "Say goodbye to your f...... rank, b....!"

As he has pixilated the facial images I think this is, sadly, genuine.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Ohh man 

I hope he divorce this evil woman and run away from her with his daughter


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh. Just realised.

Having the affair blatantly in front of their daughter?

Then this was her exit affair with her one twoo luv. (BARF!)

The plan would have been for him to get a "Dear John" letter whilst on active service many miles away and unable to do anything about it.

Only he blew their scheme to pieces. 

Good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The wife didn't think she was cheating because they were "separated"...

Let this poor guy's ordeal be a lesson to ANY man who's wife asks him for a separation so the she can "have some space".


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Oh. Just realised.
> 
> Having the affair blatantly in front of their daughter?
> 
> ...


As I understand, the husband was no longer in the military. The wife is. He was living in Florida while she is stationed at Pearl Harbor. I think what happened was is he spent all his money flying over there to see his daughter and basically got stranded and had no money after she kicked him out of her apartment for exposing the affair. Apparently she retaliated by attacking him and tearing his clothes. 

This is a nice gal.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> As I understand, the husband was no longer in the military. The wife is. He was living in Florida while she is stationed at Pearl Harbor. I think what happened was is he spent all his money flying over there to see his daughter and basically got stranded and had no money after she kicked him out of her apartment for exposing the affair. Apparently she retaliated by attacking him and tearing his clothes.
> 
> This is a nice gal.


She has lied to the Marines and she and her lover are getting away with it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

They were separated and seeking divorce. He moved to Florida. She filed for divorce in New York.

The marine was no longer a marine. He did not come home early to surprise his wife.

His wife was on active duty and was stationed in Hawaii. The marine went to his wife's CO but they refused to investigate further because the couple was already separated and seeking divorce.

The wife was NOT cheating.

The husband had no right to barge in and video her sitting in the damn toilet and absolutely had no right to post a video of his wife naked on the toilet on Facebook for crying out loud!

His Go Fund Me page was helped quite a bit by the sensationalized version of the marine catching his wife being unfaithful. The facts change the story significantly from a victim marine and harlot wife to a vindictive ex husband who has no respect for his wife, nor for his child. The child he completely ignores in the video who is happily calling out to her daddy. The child who watches him cuss and swear at Mommy's new BF.

Neither this husband nor this wife have an ounce of sense between them!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> They were separated and seeking divorce. He moved to Florida. She filed for divorce in New York.


Convenient over-simplification.



Anon Pink said:


> *The marine was no longer a marine.* He did not come home early to surprise his wife.


Millions of no-longer-active-duty Marines (note the capitalization) would ardently disagree w/ you.



Anon Pink said:


> His wife was on active duty and was stationed in Hawaii. The marine went to his wife's CO but they refused to investigate further because the couple was already separated and seeking divorce.
> 
> *The wife was NOT cheating.*


Bullsh*t. Use your head. Her relationship w/ the POS started well before she demanded her husband leave, citing her need for "space".



Anon Pink said:


> The husband had no right to barge in and video her sitting in the damn toilet and absolutely had no right to post a video of his wife naked on the toilet on Facebook for crying out loud!


WAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!



Anon Pink said:


> His Go Fund Me page was helped quite a bit by the sensationalized version of the marine catching his wife being unfaithful. *The facts change the story significantly* from a victim marine and harlot wife to a vindictive ex husband who has no respect for his wife, nor for his child. The child he completely ignores in the video who is happily calling out to her daddy. The child who watches him cuss and swear at Mommy's new BF.


Not really.



Anon Pink said:


> Neither this husband nor this wife have an ounce of sense between them!


I'll agree w/ that.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Gus, are you saying that a couple separated and seeking divorce still have right of entry into each other's homes? 

Are you saying a soon to be ex husband or ex wife for that matter, have the right to barge into one another's homes and film their ex spouse sitting on the toilet?

I read two articles and neither suggested that the wife was seeing this other guy while married and living together. On what do you base your opinion she was cheating on him prior to the separation? And even if she was, they were separated and seeking divorce. They were NOT seeking to reconcile. At the time of the "incident" she was totally free to fvck whoever she wanted to.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Gus, are you saying that a couple separated and seeking divorce still have right of entry into each other's homes?
> 
> Are you saying a soon to be ex husband or ex wife for that matter, have the right to barge into one another's homes and film their ex spouse sitting on the toilet?
> 
> I read two articles and neither suggested that the wife was seeing this other guy while married and living together. On what do you base your opinion she was cheating on him prior to the separation? And even if she was, they were separated and seeking divorce. They were NOT seeking to reconcile. At the time of the "incident" she was totally free to fvck whoever she wanted to.


What I'm saying is that it should be more than clear to anyone that the guy's wife was involved w/ the other guy _prior_ to demanding her husband move out and, since she didn't disclose that, she did so under false pretenses.

And let's not forget that, when she demanded that he move out, she did so claiming that his failure or refusal to do so would absolutely lead to divorce. IOW, she implied that that the only way that their marriage could be saved was for him to move out. And not ONLY move out, but to move 4,000 miles away, citing her concern that he'd take off w/ their daughter.

And what happened once he _did_ move out? She went completely dark on him and filed for divorce.

Come on... use your brain.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> They were separated and seeking divorce. He moved to Florida. She filed for divorce in New York.
> 
> The marine was no longer a marine. He did not come home early to surprise his wife.
> 
> ...


So you consider it appropriate for a married woman (seeking divorce is NOT divorced) to be having drunken sexual intercourse in front of her toddler?

I can't agree that what she was doing was in any way apropriate or proper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> *So you consider it appropriate for a married woman (seeking divorce is NOT divorced) to be having drunken sexual intercourse in front of her toddler?*
> 
> I can't agree that what she was doing was in any way apropriate or proper.


To be fair, there's no indication that this happened.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> To be fair, there's no indication that this happened.


If the computer had frozen or the video stopped or the child felt hungry or just wanted to see her mommy she could well have wandered up stairs and found Hawaii's entry for Mother of the Year having drunken sex in the toilet with her lover. 

Gosh. What a classy woman she surely is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> What I'm saying is that it should be more than clear to anyone that the guy's wife was involved w/ the other guy _prior_ to demanding her husband move out and, since she didn't disclose that, she did so under false pretenses.


Okay, fair enough. It could be true but it's not the point I'm making.




> And let's not forget that, when she demanded that he move out, she did so claiming that his failure or refusal to do so would absolutely lead to divorce. IOW, she implied that that the only way that their marriage could be saved was for him to move out. And not ONLY move out, but to move 4,000 miles away, citing her concern that he'd take off w/ their daughter.


This doesn't make sense. If she was afraid he would take off with their daughter why would she push him to move 4,000 miles away? The article I read stated that he moved to Florida because he couldn't find work in Hawaii and he needed to enroll in college which he could do in Hawaii. It didn't suggest that he moved out because his wife forced him out.

Secondly, I think you should use your brain. How does one expect to save a marriage from 4,000 miles away? If saving his marriage was his priority when he moved out, why would he move so far away?



> And what happened once he _did_ move out? She went completely dark on him and filed for divorce.
> 
> Come on... use your brain.


Again, the article I read did not say anything about her going dark on him. Regardless, he had no right to barge in in search of capturing his wife with another man. He absolutely had a right to ensure his daughters safety! But as we can see from his own video, he completely ignores his daughters excited calls to him in order to film his wife and her lover. A lover she was completely legitimate in seeing because they were separated and seeking divorce.

There, used my brain. You're welcome.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> A lover she was completely legitimate in seeing because they were separated and seeking divorce.


Seeking divorce is NOT divorced, so she's guilty of adultery. It's that simple.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> Gus, are you saying that a couple separated and seeking divorce still have right of entry into each other's homes?
> 
> Are you saying a soon to be ex husband or ex wife for that matter, have the right to barge into one another's homes and film their ex spouse sitting on the toilet?
> 
> I read two articles and neither suggested that the wife was seeing this other guy while married and living together. On what do you base your opinion she was cheating on him prior to the separation? And even if she was, they were separated and seeking divorce. They were NOT seeking to reconcile. At the time of the "incident" she was totally free to fvck whoever she wanted to.


He moved to Florida for work and his education..I am not sure where you read the articles. According to his gofundme page, he was unemployed for 2 months when she forced this move on him. 

Divorcing and my ship is sinking... by Brian May - GoFundMe

Your posts are just vicious and hateful and do not add to proper and constructive discussion. It is very likely that he isn't saying the complete truth either. 

But you could still disagree with what the guy is doing with a lot less hate.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah. Their relationship was so on the up and up that the cowardly little prick ran!

At least they were separated but her fvcking around was not above reproach if the idiot she was banging took off like the b1tch he was.

Mrs. Conan was going through her divorce when I met her. We kept it a secret from no one including her ex.

I had a couple confrontations with him because he was abusive.

If he had come into our situation and took videos of my then gf on the toilet, he probably would have been pronounced DOA when the authorities showed up.

This was obviously an underground relationship at best and cheating at worst.

The husband still had keys to his house.

That b1tch knew he was doing wrong by the way he ran!

The wife is obviously just a cheap piece.

Sounds like a familiar pattern for affairs.

Wonder if her fog is lifting a little after Mr. Wonderful so courageously ran with his tail tucked.

Cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> So you consider it appropriate for a married woman (seeking divorce is NOT divorced) to be having drunken sexual intercourse in front of her toddler?
> 
> I can't agree that what she was doing was in any way apropriate or proper.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



1. I don't think it is appropriate for ANYONE to have sex in front of children.
2. This wife was NOT having sex in the video, she was sitting on the toilet.
3. Where do you get the info that she was drunk?
4. I think it is perfectly legitimate for a separated woman, seeking divorce, to have sex with whomever she wishes.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Okay, fair enough. It could be true but it's not the point I'm making.
> 
> This doesn't make sense. If she was afraid he would take off with their daughter why would she push him to move 4,000 miles away? The article I read stated that he moved to Florida because he couldn't find work in Hawaii and he needed to enroll in college which he could do in Hawaii. It didn't suggest that he moved out because his wife forced him out.
> 
> ...


LOL. You've completely missed the point. She wanted him not only out of the house but far, far away so that, should he figure out that she was indeed involved w/ this other guy (and all he had to do to figure this out was to show up unexpected, at which point he caught the other guy's car in the driveway, clear as day), he wouldn't go crazy, take the kid, and move back to the mainland.

If this guy is guilty of anything, it's being so blindly stupid that he fell for her bullsh*t in the first place. He should have never left his house, much less moved so far away.

Look, I get that you're desperate to find a way to claim that this woman wasn't cheating on her husband, but be real.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah. She tells him to leave and give her space or she will divorce him.

She then starts banging Sgt. Brown nose in their home with their daughter present.

It has been said before and should be said again, don't leave the home.

There would be no question here if he hadn't tried to save his marriage by listening to his slvt wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well I put 25 on it (on his gofundme) grab 40 and lets get keyed 
I got 25 on it For my homie from USMC


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Gus, I don't really care whether or not this woman was cheating before this man moved to Florida. The headline in the OP was exceptionally misleading and that is why I posted in the first place. He hadn't returned early from deployment, he hadn't "caught" his wife in any act other than going to the toilet. Granted, the other man was kissing her, totally dressed with shoes on an everything, but that's not a "caught in the act of cheating" situation. The article quoted in the OP was very misleading.

Conan, what makes her a slvt? Because she has a lover? Her own CO refused to investigate because they were separated which implies a dissolution to the marriage, which implies no hinderence to taking a lover. Are women slvts if they like sex? Are women slvts if they have a lover while separated from their husbands?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And he noticed that HIS cars were not outside the home, but the car of the POSOM was there.

So not as clear cut as the wife makes out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> 1. I don't think it is appropriate for ANYONE to have sex in front of children.
> 2. This wife was NOT having sex in the video, she was sitting on the toilet.
> 3. Where do you get the info that she was drunk?
> 4. I think it is perfectly legitimate for a separated woman, seeking divorce, to have sex with whomever she wishes.


Mr May said she was drunk. And I tend to believe him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anon, this wreaks of some pretty standard cheater script.

She convinces her H to give her space and threatens divorce.

He complies and leaves, stupidly!

She starts hooking up, secretly, with captain courageous and gets caught when hubby comes back.

Right now she looks very much like a cheating slvt. If it comes out that she was above deck with this relationship, I will change my opinion.

Right now the facts don't point that way.

Why would hero boy run and now be so upset about being caught with her if their relationship was legitimate?

Answer: Their relationship was anything but legit.

If it comes out that it was all above reproach, I will alter my view point.

She still seems to care more for her crotch than for the well being of her daughter.

She picked a real winner to sleep with and apparently kept it hidden but didn't mind her daughter around.

At very best, this woman is behaving like trash.

Where is Waldo now? Is captain fvckwad finally standing by his woman?

Is he at least paying for a babysitter so he can take his lady somewhere a little less obnoxious than in the home with the daughter present?

This isn't going away to soon since the video went viral so I am sure more details will come out.

I will apologize if it turns out this woman was actually a paragon if dignity and virtue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> Gus, I don't really care whether or not this woman was cheating before this man moved to Florida. The headline in the OP was exceptionally misleading and that is why I posted in the first place. He hadn't returned early from deployment, he hadn't "caught" his wife in any act other than going to the toilet. Granted, the other man was kissing her, totally dressed with shoes on an everything, but that's not a "caught in the act of cheating" situation. The article quoted in the OP was very misleading.
> 
> Conan, what makes her a slvt? Because she has a lover? Her own CO refused to investigate because they were separated which implies a dissolution to the marriage, which implies no hinderence to taking a lover. Are women slvts if they like sex? Are women slvts if they have a lover while separated from their husbands?


It is against article 134 of the ucmj her co will investigate this has blown up to big to ignore ncis will investigate too because an assault happened 

Civilian morals don't apply to the ucmj a separation is not a devorce a devorce is a devorce she broke the law


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Can you spell "court martial" as well as the subsequent loss of rank and benefits? The military takes an extremely dim view of such philandering within its ranks, and deservedly so!
> 
> I could only wish that the American family courts and judicial system showed just a scintilla as much concern over adultery within its very own domain, instead of merely proclaiming, "Adultery irrelevant, Divorce granted! Next case, please!"*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mr. Perfect in my situation was a retired career military and later joined the reserves. He got busted having an affair with his CO's wife. He lost his rank but kept his benefits and was discharged. The military cuts deals just like divorce court.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Gus, I don't really care whether or not this woman was cheating before this man moved to Florida. The headline in the OP was exceptionally misleading and that is why I posted in the first place. He hadn't returned early from deployment, he hadn't "caught" his wife in any act other than going to the toilet. Granted, the other man was kissing her, totally dressed with shoes on an everything, but that's not a "caught in the act of cheating" situation. The article quoted in the OP was very misleading.


Yes. Because I'm sure that the kiss (which was exchanged w/ a _naked_ woman) was totally platonic, right?



Anon Pink said:


> Conan, what makes her a slvt? Because she has a lover? Her own CO refused to investigate because they were separated which implies a dissolution to the marriage, which implies no hinderence to taking a lover. Are women slvts if they like sex? Are women slvts if they have a lover while separated from their husbands?


:slap:

She "separated" under false pretenses. She was cheating. The CO isn't investigating because _technically_ they were separated/headed toward divorce.

This is intentionally exclusionary rationalization at its finest.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I will apologize if it turns out this woman was actually a paragon if dignity and virtue.


LOL. I think you're safe.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> The wife didn't think she was cheating because they were "separated"...
> 
> Let this poor guy's ordeal be a lesson to ANY man who's wife asks him for a separation so the she can "have some space".


*Those are the very same words that I so vividly hear reverberating through my ears from my RSXW, "We really need to try a 'trial separation' so that we can work on our marriage from afar!"

I was so trusting and so naively stupid to believe her, not knowing that the real premise was actually "When the cat's away, the rat will play!"

And as I later, but sadly found out, "the rat" had already been "bedding down" in distant rat nests all while we were still married! Both while living together and in separation!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Yes. Because I'm sure that the kiss (which was exchanged w/ a _naked_ woman) was totally platonic, right?
> 
> 
> 
> :slap:


*More especially if it was one of those platonic "pelvic kisses" that cheaters are so notoriously renowned for!*


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *More especially if it was one of those platonic "pelvic kisses" that cheaters are so notoriously renowned for!*


Well... she was on the toilet, so that would've been... well, weird.

And kinda gross.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

In a case involving a Royal Marine who I knew, in pretty much the same circumstances the investigating officer concluded that there was NO adultery.

He latter found out that she had got to the investigating officer and they were banging away like a pair of old barn doors on a particularly windy night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Well... she was on the toilet, so that would've been... well, weird.
> 
> And kinda gross.



*Hell, Gus! Maybe Loverboy liked things just a little bit kinky!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Hell, Gus! Maybe Loverboy liked things just a little bit kinky!*


Oh. My...

"No, dude! I wasn't trying to kiss your wife! I was trying to kiss the toilet bowl!"


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Well... she was on the toilet, so that would've been... well, weird.
> 
> And kinda gross.


Reverse blumpkin?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Anon, I saw more than one article, in addition to what was initially posted here. In most of them, it stated that he moved to Florida, at HER insistence, because his lack of employment (whether in school or not) was getting to her. So, he did as she requested. From the sound of it, her pursuit of divorce, IF it was before this video, was done without his knowledge. If that is the case, then she WAS/IS cheating at the time he showed up, whether you agree with a separated spouse pursuing a new relationship or not. They are married, he doesn't know anything about her seeing other men... she is keeping him in the dark. She is/was cheating. Now, other articles made it seem like her pursuit of divorce happened AFTER this video. In that case, there is no question: she was cheating. 

And, to answer your questions... women who like sex: not slvts... women who are married, not divorced, and sleeping with other men: I would absolutely think them to be slvts. 

As others stated, nothing had yet been filed. And in some of the articles it implied the process to divorce wasn't started until after this visit. Those articles also stated what MattMatt shared about the wife being drunk and partying, leaving the child unattended, or at least no one was paying attention to her. And, he did catch her cheating... unless the guy was her doctor or nurse, or some other necessary medical personnel, he had no reason to see her naked, or half naked, whether in bed, in the shower, or using the toilet. The husband didn't have to catch them having sex in order to bust her for cheating. What he did record was enough to convince most people... she had her pants down, at the very least, and the OM was there, kissing her. 

Sorry, Anon, but in this case? The wife is a slvt.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Yes. Because I'm sure that the kiss (which was exchanged w/ a _naked_ woman) was totally platonic, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The facts that I'm disputing are that the article quoted in the OP were not facts. You and I can suppose and assume all day but we can only conject what those facts might be.

This is what I dispute:

"Marine comes home early and catches wife cheating."

No.

*He didn't come home "early."* He entered his wife's home. He left that home-at her request but he no longer lived there.

*He didn't catch his wife cheating*, although it is 99% probable that the guy kissing her was her lover. He didn't catch his wife having sex. He caught her and filmed her on the toilet.

*He barged into his former residence,* ignored his daughter's gleefull "Daddy!!!!" and searched his home until he found his wife all the while filming it.

He went to his wife's CO but the CO refused to investigate further because they were separated, therefor, not committing adultery.

Now you can go on a rant all you want about the wife cheating and lying to her H. You are probably right. Again, the only reason why I posted is because of the inflammatory wording the OP article contained. 

Frankly, my sympathy goes to the daughter because BOTH of her parents are dropping the ball on raising her!

ETA: @Maricha75cha putting aside for a moment the cheating part. Talking specifically about the wife leaving her daughter to watch a movie on the computer... Are you saying you've NEVER done that? You've NEVER plopped the kids in front of a screen of some sort so you can grab some alone time to do whatever?

I know you see the world in black and white, so I won't try to discuss this with you. I read two articles including the OP article. My opinion is that a separation is the first legal step to divorce, therefor separated means you are walking away from the marriage and are free to pursue other relationships. Your opinion is that no one is free to see others until their divorce is final. Okay, agree to disagree.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Actually, you see in the video that he went to his daughter, first. Her nose was in the computer at the time. He saw what she was doing and then went on to find his wife.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> The facts that I'm disputing are that the article quoted in the OP were not facts. You and I can suppose and assume all day but we can only conject what those facts might be.
> 
> This is what I dispute:
> 
> ...


My God, you couldn't be more off base if you tried.

SMH


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Actually, you see in the video that he went to his daughter, first. Her nose was in the computer at the time. He saw what she was doing and then went on to find his wife.


And the CO probably didn't do anything because they were buddies. They love to rugsweep at that level of the chain of command. I guarantee you if he takes it to the IG, and it probably will go there now with all this exposure, you'll see a whole different take on it from the military.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Anon, I am not talking about putting on an occasional movie so you can do other things. What I was talking about is what friends and neighbors, who see her REGULARLY stated... she leaves her daughter unattended, REGULARLY, to get drunk and party. 

Obviously, there is more than one side to this. I don't dispute that in the least.

The part I question is if they were actually separated, as in the legal definition of the word. There are couples who are "separated" due to work obligations, like military, truck drivers, evangelists (some travel, and their spouses are unable to go with them for various reasons), even business people. And, some have to go away for school, at times. Under those circumstances, they are, _technically_ separated, but not really. And, according to some of the articles, this is the case. He wasn't deployed, nor active futy, but as far as HE knew, they were not separated, heading for divorce _at that time_. He went to school, and work, in a different state, because he couldn't find employment where they lived. And, as I said, the articles I read implied that the whole legal separation/divorce didn't start until AFTER this confrontation. So, yes, I will say again. This woman was cheating on her husband. And, whether caught in the act of having sex or just caught, with her pants down, kissing the OM, she was caught cheating.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Anon her co is not the end all be all for an article 134 investigation the husband can go to a jag officer and report it also ncis is investigating an assault by the wife against the husband they will take part in the 134 investigation too 

the co could say nothing to see here till the video came out and ncis got involved for the assault, the wife will get busted in rank and maybe discharged if found guilty and jody too


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I think the response from the CO was: "Nothing to see here, folks! Ha! Ha! Just a little misunderstanding!"

Until NCIS get involved and a JAG. And the CO of the CO starts to ask him awkward questions about how this was allowed to blow up into a major Internet cafuffule....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

The more publicity this garners, the worse it will be for POSOM and WW (since she is active duty also).

Remember Tailhook?

The scandal that blew up over that, and all the career ending fallout it created were a direct result of how public it became.

That situation was NOT a one off.....it had actually been being repeated annually for many years.

What caused the big scandal and all the hammers to fall was that for the first time IT WENT PUBLIC, with video, in a very embarrassing way for the Navy.

Like any institution or organization, the military knows that when the public spotlight is on them about how they are dealing with misbehavior of this sort, they need to be seen as taking it seriously.

If the publicity continues or grows, I would not be surprised to hear that the Corps reverses the CO's earlier decision and launches a formal investigation.

And if the facts are confirmed that she told her BH to leave for a separation for 'space', never filed for D until after being caught, and had this POSOM in her house conducting the A in front of her child....well I don't think things will go well for her or POSOM in the long run.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Couple of thoughts while I'm out and about...

Absent a _mutually_ agreed-upon separation agreement, the guy had a right to enter what was *legally* still his home, especially given the fact that his minor child still resides/resided there.

Also, per his statements on his GoFundMe page, it's clear that he didn't expect there was another guy involved, much less actually there at the time. So, if he was looking to get evidence of his wife actually cheating AT THAT VERY MOMENT, it makes sense that he would bypass his daughter after a cursory greeting, having seen that she was safe.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What clued him up? The fact that his cars were missing from the front of the house and that a strange car was in their place.

And the fact that he left his cars at his home indicates that there WAS no separation of a legal sense of the word.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> What clued him up? The fact that his cars were missing from the front of the house and that a strange car was in their place.
> 
> *And the fact that he left his cars at his home* indicates that there WAS no separation of a legal sense of the word.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good catch, Matt! Yeah, if he was truly separated from her, he would have had his vehicle(s) stored elsewhere, or would have found a way to ship at least one of them to Florida.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> He caught her and filmed her on the toilet.


I can't understand the other guy kissing her while she was on the toilet. Ain't nothing anywhere close to sexy about sitting on a toilet.

Sure this guy ignored his daughter. He was there, armed with a camera, to catch his wife.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

ThePheonix said:


> I can't understand the other guy kissing her while she was on the toilet. Ain't nothing anywhere close to sexy about sitting on a toilet.
> 
> Sure this guy ignored his daughter. He was there, armed with a camera, to catch his wife.


Which means they were at a comfortable point in their "relationship". Well, too comfortable, IMO. Still, comfortable enough to kiss her (probably saying goodbye as he goes off to work). And if they are THAT comfortable, then it has been going on LONG before the "separation".


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

She's likely been seeing the guy for awhile. Back to my common denominator; when a woman is separated from you, she has lost interest in you and is subject to seeing other men.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> To be fair, there's no indication that this happened.


To really be fair Gus there's no evidence anything you've alleged has actually happened either.

She kicked him out, she filed, she can **** whover she likes wherever she likes, whenever she likes.

Trashy?
Yes.

Unethical?
No


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

tacoma said:


> To really be fair Gus there's no evidence anything you've alleged has actually happened either.
> 
> She kicked him out, she filed, she can **** whover she likes wherever she likes, whenever she likes.
> 
> ...


So it's perfectly reasonable that an enlisted woman would demand that her husband not only move out, but to move 4,000 miles away, thereby essentially becoming a working, single mother in a place where she has no other friends, family, or support?

Come on.

And sure, she can f*ck whoever she wants. (LOL... she doesn't even have to be single for that, and plenty of married folks have figured that out for themselves.) Doesn't mean that she wasn't cheating.

Will he be able to prove it?

Probably not.

Does anything else make sense?

Pfft... no.

And it's not necessarily me alleging anything other than what the husband has already alleged himself. Hell, if he'd had the balls and common damn sense to NOT bow to his WW's bullsh*t, he might have been able to definitively show that she'd already been seeing the other guy.

And as for the other guy, if he hadn't been in an appropriate situation w/ the wife, why wouldn't he have turned around and defended himself instead of running away like a coward?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> Hope the BH goes to this POSOM's command and BURIES this f*cker.
> 
> Since this thing has gone viral with so much publicity, my bet is the Corps will make a very severe example of him.
> 
> ...


UCMJ to the fullest.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

tacoma said:


> he can **** whover she likes wherever she likes, whenever she likes.
> 
> No


No she cant not if she wants to keep her job that conduct unbecoming once she gets a devorce she can within the limits, the military is governed by rules laws and honor civilian morals and ethics, laws, rights dont apply


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

^^^^

That is correct. Civilian rules and laws just do not apply to Active Military personnel.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

It sounds like the higher ups may be sleeping with her...
http://www.gofundme.com/devistatedfather:(


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

the gofundme link is no longer active????


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

tom67 said:


> It sounds like the higher ups may be sleeping with her...


*Does that, in any way, imply that those "higher ups" may actually be "going down," both in and out of the courtroom?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

It works. The emoticon is embedded in the link and caused it to fail.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

happyman64 said:


> the gofundme link is no longer active????


WTF it was at $16,000.
I posted about what an hour ago???:frown2:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> It works. The emoticon is embedded in the link and caused it to fail.


Sh!t thanks.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tom67 said:


> It sounds like the higher ups may be sleeping with her...
> http://www.gofundme.com/devistatedfather:(


That happened to a Royal Marine I know. She was having an affair, she seduced the officer who was doing the investigation and got away with it.

Though whenever he was on a mission or in Norway undergoing arctic training, "bad things" happened to the males concerned.

He was in the SBS and they have their own ideas of justice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tom67 said:


> It sounds like the higher ups may be sleeping with her...
> http://www.gofundme.com/devistatedfather


Does that work? Yes, it does!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh, I think I smell the smoke of careers starting to burn! Wifey, her lover/s and the CO should be nervous, now.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Though whenever he was on a mission or in Norway undergoing arctic training, "bad things" happened to the males concerned.
> 
> He was in the SBS and they have their own ideas of justice.


Oh do tell matt that sounds like a good campfire story :FIREdevil:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! Oh look, the sistahood has arrived to defend the woman. "Never leave a sista behind" LOL My God....
> 
> I don't think there is even one disgusting thing a woman could do that the sistahood in this place would not defend.


Um. No. THIS woman actually disagreed with Anon on the subject. Try reading the rest of the posts before making blanket statements, next time.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Oh, I think I smell the smoke of careers starting to burn! Wifey, her lover/s and the CO should be nervous, now.


Why should they be nervous?

99% of adultery in the military is ignored. The only time I ever saw the command make a big deal out of it was when they already had it out for a person.

Plus, it does seem that they were already separated and getting a divorce.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Why should they be nervous?
> 
> 99% of adultery in the military is ignored. The only time I ever saw the command make a big deal out of it was when they already had it out for a person.
> 
> Plus, it does seem that they were already separated and getting a divorce.


According to the husband they were apart (she told him to go to the other side of the country for school) but not separated. And that the idea of the divorce was unknown to him. 

Why should they be nervous? Because it is now all over the Internet and they have either caused a situation to develop that has the potential to cause embarrassment and bad publicity for the entire UNMC.

It will make serving Marines with Marine spouses nervous about deploying, as "what if he/she does what Brain's spouse did?"


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dash74 said:


> Oh do tell matt that sounds like a good campfire story :FIREdevil:


That's one story that I am not going to tell.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> That happened to a Royal Marine I know. She was having an affair, she seduced the officer who was doing the investigation and got away with it.
> 
> Though whenever he was on a mission or in Norway undergoing arctic training, "bad things" happened to the males concerned.
> 
> He was in the SBS and they have their own ideas of justice.



Don't f*ck w/ the bull if you can't handle the horns.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> According to the husband they were apart (she told him to go to the other side of the country for school) but not separated. And that the idea of the divorce was unknown to him.
> 
> Why should they be nervous? Because it is now all over the Internet and they have either caused a situation to develop that has the potential to cause embarrassment and bad publicity for the entire UNMC.
> 
> It will make serving Marines with Marine spouses nervous about deploying, as "what if he/she does what Brain's spouse did?"


From the bit I've seen, there are two stories here. You know how that goes.. his story, her story and the truth.

To me, the guy looks like a nutcase. He's posting private info all over the internet, to include photos of you very young child. And he's using the child's photo on fund me. 

I've been working a lot this week. Have not had any sleep since yesterday at 7am.. So right now I do not have the energy to look further into the story. My bet is that this guy is giving a very distorted view of things. I just get that impression from the things I've read that he wrote.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> That's one story that I am not going to tell.


I figured, guess it went beyond visine in the new butter bar's canteen or rocks in his ruck


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I read what's out there on this guy and his situation.

He moved to Florida from Hawaii months ago to go to school at a community college. For some reason he said that he could not get into a school in Hawaii. That does not sound right to me. 

His wife filed for divorce.

His wife asked him to give her full custody of their daughter. He stupidly signed the papers.

Then he decides to go back to Hawaii and barge in on his wife.. keep in mind that by that point they had separate residences.. him in Florida and her in Hawaii.

They guy has a history of mental illness. He admits that his wife says that he's not ok. She says that he attempted suicide and that he was in a mental hospital for a while. He says he did not commit suicide and was in a mental hospital over night for observation of anxiety.

My take on it is that what he has done, by barging into his STBX's home and videoing was way out of line. It's acutally illegal in Hawaii. He video'd her in a place were she can assume privacy, her own home and the bathroom. 

He's trying to get her charged with assault because she tried ot get the cell phone from him and he got scratched. My would not be surprised if he is not the one who is charged for breaking/entering her home and videoing her. 

Him putting all this on the internet makes him look crazy (to me). There is something really wrong with a guy who would do that. Then putting his baby girl's picture all over the internet to get sympathy for him... he's over the top.

I have no doubt that some judge is going to order him to take it all off the internet. The judge will most likely hold his antics against him.

Bottom line is that I think he's nuts. She probably is too. But he's on the internet smearing her and showing naked videos of her. So far she's not said anything publically and a doubt that she is allowed to. Gives him quite an advantage on the internet court system.

Now before you jump all over me for my take that she was not ‘really’ cheating…
We have had many TAM members who date before their divorce is final. They often get high 5’s for it. There is one in particular who is posting right now who has just separated, is dating and no one has objected to his dating while divorcing and some even told him it was all good. Not one person called him the names some on this thread are calling the stbxw of the Brian May.

What Brain May did is not anonymous like what we do here on TAM. He exposed his baby daughter and his wife to this. I would not be surprised if there are death threats coming out of the woodwork... that's usually what happens when something hits the internet.

This is between Brian, his wife, their lawyers and the court. I won't be party a public lynching of a woman who cannot speak up for herself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

And.. I got to say, this gives me an idea......

I'm going to think up something controversial, post bout it and get it out there. Then I'll open a fundme page. A few events like that and I could have a nice little nest egg. Great idea.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"So far she's not said anything publically and a doubt that she is allowed to."

Ele,

I agree that there are always two sides to every story, and I'm sure that this guy has painted the picture biased in his own favor....hearing her side would be enlightening.

But, why would his W not be allowed to speak?

If anything, I do think that her not speaking up is probably because the basic situation is as her BH describes....she was in an A before the separation....asked for him to go to Florida for school so she could have 'space' to think about the M....D was not filed til after BH discovered POS at his home, or if filed while he was away, BH was never informed.

She isn't responding because she is ashamed of being exposed as a lying cheat.

And I would say further evidence that this is what went down is provided in the video....the way POSOM runs away as fast as possible from the situation does not indicate an innocent man who knows he is in the right....it demonstrates a scumbag POS who is screwing with another man's WW in his home.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Posters,

Another interpretation is that the wife cheated on the marine repeatedly throughout their marriage, he kept it on the inside and that's what caused his breakdown. The cheaters then get to point fingers at the betrayed spouse and call them crazy. Classic set up and why you need to document and then expose massively. 

I also think this is what is behind many of the news stories of spouses killing their estranged spouses, of course the news media is usually too vanilla to take a stance on cheating so they leave it unsaid.

Tamat


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

2 things. 1. I had some sympathy for this guy...at first. But when I read about it further, and when he posted his kids pic and naked pics of his ex, to raise money.....I lost it. He is a nut case. 2. When I discovered my wife's affair, I kicked her out within 15 minutes of finding out. I filed for divorce immediately, then I went out and f**ked every woman I could. Approximately 8-10 of them....while I was separated. Was I still officially married? Yes. Was I cheating? No. Was I committing adultery? IDK, but I didn't care if my wife found out about the other women or not (she did, but not all of them). Hell, I would have f**ked them in front of her, because I had no intention of remaining married.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dyokemm said:


> "So far she's not said anything publically and a doubt that she is allowed to."
> 
> Ele,
> 
> ...


She is in the military. Unless she wants to lose her career, she will only go public with the permission of her commanding officer. I doubt that any commanding officer would allow that. 

It makes no sense for her to go public anyway. Why is there a need for her to put her personal life out on the internet? Her stbxh has already crossed way over the line by doing what he's done. He has a hissy fit on the internet, to include putting out photos of his baby girl and even the child's name. A judge is going to ream him a new one. This is not going to play out well for him in court.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TAMAT said:


> Posters,
> 
> Another interpretation is that the wife cheated on the marine repeatedly throughout their marriage, he kept it on the inside and that's what caused his breakdown. The cheaters then get to point fingers at the betrayed spouse and call them crazy. Classic set up and why you need to document and then expose massively.
> 
> ...


Well if we are going to make up stories, this can be fun.

Maybe the problem is that he's is crazy and psychotic as she says he is. And maybe he cheated on her their entire marriage.. so between this psychotic behavior, his suicide attempt, his ending up in a mental hospital and all his cheating she had it.

Then he gets out of the military and makes up excuses for why he cannot find a job and/or get into school.

She had it, told him to leave and filed for divorce.

See, there are so many ways we can spin this... but the fact is that we do not know the facts.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Ele,

I was an officer in the Navy.

I KNOW for a fact that a CO cannot tell you not to discuss on a public forum your own personal life.

The ONLY exception would be if there was an active UCMJ investigation into the adultery....but according to this guy, the CO squashed that idea.

No investigation = no 'gag' order on social media....this is her personal life, not national security.

And IMO, IF she was completely innocent as she claims, she would be setting the record straight, at the least with friends and family.....her silence indicates that in its basic essence, BH's version is factual.

But, I do agree with you that this guy has been over the top with his postings, especially with pics and name of his daughter...he has NOT shown the restraint he should have in order to protect his own child....and I agree this will probably upset the judge.

But that is a separate issue from whether his W is a lying cheat.

And I STILL think that POSOM scurrying away like a ****roach as fast as he can is clear evidence that this was a secret A.

If there really was separation and a filed D, and he was just her new post-split bf....he would have stood up to defend his gf from what would legally be an intruder.

But instead, he bolts.....because he KNOWS he is a POS worm screwing with another man's wife in front of that man's child....and he KNOWS if he is military its a possible court martial offense.

I hope the publicity gets bad enough that the Corps reconsiders the initial CO's decision and then blasts these two cheating turds with the punishment they deserve.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dyokemm,

We are just going to have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Ele,

Yes....and that's perfectly OK.

Though I do want to stress that my disagreement with you is ONLY on whether she was actively cheating and if the cheaters deserve UCMJ punishment.

I actually agree with you that the BH has been acting crazy, out of control, and crossing boundaries that he should not since he caught her.

But I saw TOO MANY of these exact type of situations while serving in the fleet to not recognize what was really going on here.

Unfortunately, the scenario that the BH described is far too common in the military.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

One way or another, it will all come out.

There's something screwy, here.

I think WS is being quiet because she knows when she does speak, other things could come out that might be to her detriment.

DNA, for example?


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would say that she is being quiet on the advice of her attorney. The crazier the husband acts, and the more reasonable the woman acts will all be brought out in the divorce, to his determent. As it stands now, he is acting like a lunatic....which won't get him any sympathy from a judge.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> I would say that she is being quiet on the advice of her attorney. The crazier the husband acts, and the more reasonable the woman acts will all be brought out in the divorce, to his determent. As it stands now, he is acting like a lunatic....which won't get him any sympathy from a judge.


Having glanced at his give me cash page just a little while ago his stbx has filed a restraining order on him.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> I would say that she is being quiet on the advice of her attorney. The crazier the husband acts, and the more reasonable the woman acts will all be brought out in the divorce, to his determent. As it stands now, he is acting like a lunatic....which won't get him any sympathy from a judge.


On the flipside, I kinda doubt being videotaped while drunk and naked on the toilet, with your adultery partner standing over you, while your young daughter runs around the house will garner much sympathy either. I think she flew past her threshold of being reasonable long before he did.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dyokemm said:


> Ele,
> 
> Yes....and that's perfectly OK.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'd equate this to some guy going off on a ship can coming home to his wife cheating. They were living together. Then they split (he went to Florida) and she filed for divorce.

Keep in mind that I did not say the cheaters should not be subjected to UCMJ punishment. What I did say is that they seldom are. Most of the time nothing happens.

Growing up I was around the military a lot. I was also in the military. Yep I saw a lot of cheating, especially the military guys who were away from their wives.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I feel sorry for that little girl, however this plays out.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I wonder if part of his mental health issue was gaslighting-induced paranoia?

"Of course Jody and I aren't cheating on you! You have broke my heart with your baseless allegations! To prove your love for me, go to college in Florida and I think maybe we can save the marriage!"


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Keep in mind that I did not say the cheaters should not be subjected to UCMJ punishment. What I did say is that they seldom are. Most of the time nothing happens.


Ele, the only reason they are seldom punished is only because they usually don't take it though the proper channels. Just going to a CO won't do it most of the time because the CO has usually built a rapport with that person (and vice-versa) and the whole thing will just get rugswept.

Now, you go and file a report through the Inspector General's office, then you can bet your last dollar that something will be done about it. At that point you've made a federal case of it.

But that's the problem, same as around here with civilian BSs. Very few do things the way they should from the onset, and then wonder why they wind up with the short end of the stick in the end.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I read this sh!t and I'm like "Who gives a fvck?" After a point it just becomes annoying. I'm tired of the YouTube Nation. I really am.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

EleGirl,

It's true we do not have the facts but from what I've seen of affairs and the stories posters tell, the central problem is usually the affair. My FIL did not have affair after affair because my MIL was crazy, my MIL became crazy because of his heartless affairs. 

And you say 99% of adultery goes unpunished in the military too bad, in the Mafia and Outlaw MCs you get thrown out or killed for messing with someones old lady, I guess they understand the need to maintain the social fabric more than the armed forces. But then again someone like David Petraeus doesn't set a good example. 

Tamat


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I read this sh!t and I'm like "Who gives a fvck?" After a point it just becomes annoying. I'm tired of the YouTube Nation. I really am.


Bandit we are about the same age and I remember when people were not walking zombies with their "smart" phones you and I could live without them the younger ones like my daughter's age 

It p!sses me off when a medal winning soldier has to go through this because of anti male laws.
Former military guy talks how he got screwed...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUMXiCYXOL8


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I wonder if part of his mental health issue was gaslighting-induced paranoia?
> 
> "Of course Jody and I aren't cheating on you! You have broke my heart with your baseless allegations! To prove your love for me, go to college in Florida and I think maybe we can save the marriage!"


Oh come on MattMatt, that is such wild conjecture. 

This is what drives me nuts about these kinds of threads in CWI. You guys link a story with a few facts and then there's 100 posts of conjecture in which the cheating wife, and they usually are stories about a cheating wife, has been picked apart up one side and down the other, found guilty of 9 different felonies, 5 misdemeanors, over due library books and unpaid parking fines...and really bad parenting to boot.

Since when is sitting on your own toilet in your own home naked a reason to be filmed and tried in the court of public opinion? 

The woman was separated, as I've said many times, and had a right not only to PRIVACY (I hope she sues the sh!t out of her crazy ex) but to fvck who ever she wants, and even have a drink if she wants. 

One thing is for sure, this guy is not likely to get much of any custody time of his daughter the way he's acting. No judge is going to think his actions convey a reasonable mind.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Oh come on MattMatt, that is such wild conjecture.
> 
> This is what drives me nuts about these kinds of threads in CWI. You guys link a story with a few facts and then there's 100 posts of conjecture in which the cheating wife, and they usually are stories about a cheating wife, has been picked apart up one side and down the other, found guilty of 9 different felonies, 5 misdemeanors, over due library books and unpaid parking fines...and really bad parenting to boot.
> 
> ...


Let's see... Her three-year-old daughter was left downstairs *by herself* whilst mom and her lover (of the moment?) were upstairs and him kissing her whilst she was naked on the toilet, whilst (according to her husband) she was under the influence of drink.

Yeah! That's a *real* mother for you, right there!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Ele,

I agree that a lot of cheating in the military was done by guys away on deployment...pretty disgusting.

Also, though, I did see many situations where spouses had asked for separation....all the while the WW was screwing around....and even worse, the BH usually found out the POSOM was another military member, often even a fellow shipmate.

As a division officer, I had quite a few sailors in my own units that I had to help deal with these situations....generally speaking their work quality and behavior went to crap, and in the course of dealing with that, the info about what was going on with their WW's would come out. 

It was mostly prevalent in the M's of very young enlisted guys....many of whom would make the mistake of M way to young with women equally young and unprepared.

Those military M's are the MOST likely to go through crap like this.

Most of the older M couples were far more stable...probably because the couple was much more mature and better equipped to deal with the deployment separations and other strains of military life.

But with the young guys M's?...this was FAR TOO common.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> Ele,
> 
> I agree that a lot of cheating in the military was done by guys away on deployment...pretty disgusting.
> 
> ...



They should not get married so young imo.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Let's see... Her three-year-old daughter was left downstairs *by herself* whilst mom and her lover (of the moment?) were upstairs and him kissing her whilst she was naked on the toilet, whilst (according to her husband) she was under the influence of drink.
> 
> Yeah! That's a *real* mother for you, right there!


Well Matt, I'm a real mother and I have left my young ones in front of the TV to take a shower and sometimes when I'm feeling super naughty I take off all my clothes to do it!

Her BF/Lover/AP was fully clothed with shoes on, keys in hand, if I recall correctly. Clearly, she was taking a shower while he had already dressed. That's never happened in your house?

In the matter of her having been drunk... We're going to take the word of the crazy SOB who posted a video of his naked wife on the toilet on line? I don't think so.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Well Matt, I'm a real mother and I have left my young ones in front of the TV to take a shower and sometimes when I'm feeling super naughty I take off all my clothes to do it!
> 
> Her BF/Lover/AP was fully clothed with shoes on, keys in hand, if I recall correctly. Clearly, she was taking a shower while he had already dressed. That's never happened in your house?
> 
> In the matter of her having been drunk... We're going to take the word of the crazy SOB who posted a video of his naked wife on the toilet on line? I don't think so.


:scratchhead::scratchhead:
Okay so if it was the other way around Gloria Steinem that would be "different."
I'll post this again just for you:smile2:
Sorry if I "triggered" you lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLqHv0xgOlc


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is good also though more on the political side.

http://iamthewitness.com/audio/Salb...utgoing Peer-to-Peer Call adrian.salbuchi.mp3


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

3putt said:


> On the flipside, I kinda doubt being videotaped while drunk and naked on the toilet, with your adultery partner standing over you, while your young daughter runs around the house will garner much sympathy either. I think she flew past her threshold of being reasonable long before he did.


How do you KNOW she was drunk? 

So you never ever sit on the toilet naked? And you've never plopped your kids in front of the TV to take a shower? And do you sometimes remove your clothing, sit on the toilet, and then get in the shower? And has your wife ever come to talk to you fully dressed with shoes on while you were on the toilet?

You all keep saying her adultery partner but no one knows that she was screwing this guy before her H moved out. You can guess all you want but you still don't know.

They were separated in the process of divorcing. The vast majority of people who are separated and in the process of divorcing feel free to seek out and enjoy the company of others. And as Elegirl has pointed out, several TAM members have done, or are currently doing the exact same thing to applause of others.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@tom67, 

1. I have no idea what Gloria Steinem has to do with this. 
2. If a woman took a video of her H, while separated and seeking divorce, naked on the toilet and plastered it online accusing him of cheating...she be laughed off the planet, rightfully labeled bat sh!t crazy, and end up all alone grumbling about conspiracies and the patriarchal system.
3. Just to be nice I watched almost 30 second of a 30 year old video tape of some dude with a Russian accent being interviewed by some other dude. Don't know who they were, don't know what they were talking about. Don't have a clue the point you were trying to make.

You know Tom, can I suggest that you stop reading the red pill nonsense. I mean you seem like a nice guy, you don't seem bitter,usually, and you sometimes are funny. That red pill stuff is just going to make your life miserable and keep you locked in negativity and cynicism and that sh!ts just not how a decent guy should live his life.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> @tom67,
> 
> 1. I have no idea what Gloria Steinem has to do with this.
> 2. If a woman took a video of her H, while separated and seeking divorce, naked on the toilet and plastered it online accusing him of cheating...she be laughed off the planet, rightfully labeled bat sh!t crazy, and end up all alone grumbling about conspiracies and the patriarchal system.
> ...


As our dearly departed leader Kim Jun Conrad would say...
I'm sorry you feel this way.
Peace.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Dude is wrong for the way he went about gathering evidence or whatever the hell he was doing.

Chica was wrong for the way she went about ending her marriage.

These kids are young and the truth is somewhere in the middle.
Since there is a child involved I hope the courts will figure out what is best for their daughter.


Also, if anyone is dead set on being team male-well he has a gofundme page you can donate to so you can help him in his quest for custody.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread really seems to be an outrage over a woman daring to have sex with a new partner. 

Any person who would post a video of their ex naked online is a POS.

It's pretty obvious why she didn't want to stay married to him, what a creepy revolting man.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

*LittleDeer* said:


> This thread really seems to be an outrage over a woman daring to have sex with a new partner.
> 
> Any person who would post a video of their ex naked online is a POS.
> 
> It's pretty obvious why she didn't want to stay married to him, what a creepy revolting man.


Issi iskanno what she did was illegal under the ucmj as a married nco, as far as him posting the video I think he did that after being backed into a corner that does not excuse it but to call him creepy imo is an overstatement 

if you want to get upset at him get upset at him posting his kids picture


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

tom67 said:


> As our dearly departed leader Kim Jun Conrad would say...
> I'm sorry you feel this way.
> Peace.


*But in defense of my good friend Conrad, he would have never created his own personal time zone!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

The posts calling the guy SOB is just as ugly as the ones calling her a wh*re..

I think events like these give everyone a chance of expose their own ugliness on their inside..

He also posted an update





> This update is a little overdue but for good reason. So on the August 4th Military Police knocked on my door and served me with a Temporary Restraining Order that my wife placed on me as well as a debarment letter. They kicked me out of my house and I’m no longer allowed back onto base as a result of the restraining order. The ridiculous thing is, even if I get the restraining order dismissed (which it should happen because the allegations are BS), I apparently have to have her file the appeal to get me re-instated. So it doesn’t look like I’ll be allowed on any Marine Corps Installations Hawaii any time soon.
> We had our first hearing on the 5th. I can’t go into too much detail about what happened but the judge agrees that there should be nothing going on in New York since no one lives there. She further stated that this is a ridiculously complex case that should be pretty simple. That’s all thanks to my wife. It would be so much easier if we just proceed with the divorce fairly here in Hawaii, but I guess that’s too much to ask. She tried using against me my hospitalization and my go fund me but they were all invalid arguments since we were justifying jurisdiction. The judge ended up granting me supervised visitation for now until I can get cleared from a doc. Other than that nothing much has really changed. I’m still fighting to get this dismissed in New York and I’m trying to proceed with the divorce here in Hawaii, where it should be. I’ll update as soon as new things happen but it looks like it’s going to be a lot of waiting. Next hearing for me is in a week and that will be for my restraining order. We have another month before we go in front of the divorce judge again. I can’t even tell you what’s going on in New York as I’m not there but I know that the next time they see anything about this is going to be in November. I do know that the courts are going to start communicating soon to figure out where this case is actually going to be held.
> 
> I’d like to apologize for my delay in getting back to everyone who has commented and donated. I’ve been extremely busy and then getting thrown out of my house kind of put a damper on things. Once I get my internet situation figured out and find some time (hopefully this weekend) I’m going to sit down and try to thank everyone individually. I’ve read a bunch of your comments already only with no time to reply and I’m quite humbled. A lot of you are going through struggles of your own and it speaks volumes on your character to offer a helping hand despite what you’re going through. I truly appreciate it and am so grateful for that. Anyway, I hope you all have a safe and fun weekend, I’m overdue for a beach visit myself. Maybe it will help clear my mind.
> ...


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

sparrow555 said:


> The posts calling the guy SOB is just as ugly as the ones calling her a wh*re..
> 
> I think events like these give everyone a chance of expose their own ugliness on their inside..
> 
> He also posted an update


In other words, the typical actions of a devious, cheating wife caught with her hand in the cookie jar, or in the toilet bowl as is the case here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Presumably someone gave her the idea of having the divorce in New York and not in Hawaii?

She is playing this like a well trained professional adulteress.

She is being couched.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't care who is right or who is wrong. I'm disgusted with the entire situation.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> This thread really seems to be an outrage over a woman daring to have sex with a new partner.
> 
> Any person who would post a video of their ex naked online is a POS.
> 
> It's pretty obvious why she didn't want to stay married to him, what a creepy revolting man.


It is interesting to see how people view his actions.

But let's be clear about this.

1. She is not his "Ex" yet.
2. Her husband found her drunk, naked, on the bowl while being kissed by the OM who is a fellow soldier. None of this is good while their young daughter is present in the house IMO.
3. She duped her husband if his chain of events is honest/correct. Not good.

While I do not agree that video being made public is in his best interest her husband is obviously upset, feels betrayed and does want his child in a safe environment.

That might not be him. It certainly is not her at this time as well if what has been portrayed is concise.

The total situation sucks. And a judge or judges is now going to have to sort it out.

HM


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

I love this thread. No one has any facts and its funny how anon is telling everyone that no one has any facts but then attacks everyone who disagrees claiming anons stories are fact.

Who cares is she a cheating *****....yes no doubt about it 100%fact. Should he care hell no move on with his life.

And yeah 99%of military cheating gets sweept under the rug. My dad stationed in Germany in 76. His division went to the gun rang 12 hrs away supposed to be gone 3 days. The colonel in charge supriesed everyone by going home 12 hrs early......20 guys walked in on their wife's cheating....the colonel was reassigned.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

happyman64 said:


> It is interesting to see how people view his actions.
> 
> But let's be clear about this.
> 
> 1. She is not his "Ex" yet.


True. But divorce was file in late April or early May. 

He moved out... to Florida.



happyman64 said:


> 2. Her husband found her drunk, naked, on the bowl while being kissed by the OM who is a fellow soldier. None of this is good while their young daughter is present in the house IMO.


He husband had no legal right to come into that house. Again, he moved to Florida months ago. That means it was no longer his legal residence. That is probably one of the reasons that she was able to get a restraining order... that and the illegal video he took. If she is smart she will see about having him prosecuted for it. 

The fact that her bf is a fellow soldier means nothing.

You have no idea if she was drunk. All we know is what the husband said. And we know that he's a nut case. We know that because he put that video on the internet.

So what if she was naked with her daughter in the house. I'll bet she gets naked every time she takes a shower, gets dressed, etc. and her daughter is in the house. 

Kissing the bf while she's naked? Well the daughter was not there to see it. 

We've have a grandfather on this forum who said that he showers with you 4/5 year old grand daughter to teach her how to wash herself. He got a lot of kudos for being such a loving grandfather. 



happyman64 said:


> 3. She duped her husband if his chain of events is honest/correct. Not good.


This is the point. No one here knows if his telling of the chain of events are honest/correct. For all we know he's lying up a storm.

There are a few reasons that I do not trust what he's said.

1) He has not taken any responsibility for anything. According to him his wife made him leave, she made him get a job and go to school, she made him sign over the custody of their daughter. She made him.... Now this is a Marine, an alpha soldier.. but his wife made him do these things? LOL

2) He moved to Florida on his own choice (no she could not make him do it. He had other choices.) She filed for divorce. So now they have separate residences. Her home is no longer his residence. But he comes barging in, video tape her (it's illegal to video tape a person against their will in a place where they have a reasonable presumption of privacy... in their own home.. and certainly in the bathroom).





happyman64 said:


> While I do not agree that video being made public is in his best interest her husband is obviously upset, feels betrayed and does want his child in a safe environment.
> 
> That might not be him. It certainly is not her at this time as well if what has been portrayed is concise.
> 
> ...


All he had to do was to get a lawyer and deal with it like everyone else in those world does. He says that the judge made a comment that this should be a very easy divorce to work through. Instead he's turned it into WWIII.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dash74 said:


> Issi iskanno what she did was illegal under the ucmj as a married nco, as far as him posting the video I think he did that after being backed into a corner that does not excuse it but to call him creepy imo is an overstatement
> 
> if you want to get upset at him get upset at him posting his kids picture


How was he backed into a corner? 

I'm shocked that people here think it's ok to break into someone's home, video tape them to include them naked on the toilet and put it on the internet. The video he took was taken illegally.

While you might not think it's creepy.. to many he is creepy... very creepy.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> True. But divorce was file in late April or early May.
> 
> He moved out... to Florida.
> 
> ...


She may have filed for divorce but the man claims he was never served papers and found them in the house after the video incident. If this is indeed fact how would he have known his legal residence was no longer his residence or his wife was now a stbx?

The whole video thing seemed a little "staged" to me so I'm not fully buying this whole story.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Presumably someone gave her the idea of having the divorce in New York and not in Hawaii?
> 
> She is playing this like a well trained professional adulteress.
> 
> She is being couched.


She probably cannot file for divorce in Hawaii. Her father lives in New York. It seems that NY is her some of record. When a person goes into the military, their maintain residence in the state they lived when they entered the military. So she can only file in her home of record, there she is a resident and where the courts have jurisdiction.


*Jurisdiction*

"Before a court can grant a divorce to military members or spouses, it must have “jurisdiction” or the authority to hear the case. For civilians, jurisdiction is generally the place where the person lives. However, for military personnel, jurisdiction may be the place where the person holds legal residence, even if the service member is stationed somewhere else."


Military Divorce - FindLaw


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

honcho said:


> She may have filed for divorce but the man claims he was never served papers and found them in the house after the video incident. If this is indeed fact how would he have known his legal residence was no longer his residence or his wife was now a stbx?


Yea, he claims. But we don't know if he is telling the truth or not. 

He also said that she told him to not come back to Hawaii, that she was not comfortable with that (I'm paraphrasing.)

However, even if it was still his legal residence, the video was obtained illegally. A person has the right to privacy in the bathroom. It's illegal to video anyone without their permission when they are a reasonable expectation of privacy.. generally the bathroom and bedroom are listed as some places that fit this.



honcho said:


> The whole video thing seemed a little "staged" to me so I'm not fully buying this whole story.


I agree with that. I doubt that we will ever know the whole/real story.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> How was he backed into a corner?
> 
> I'm shocked that people here think it's ok to break into someone's home, video tape them to include them naked on the toilet and put it on the internet. The video he took was taken illegally.
> 
> While you might not think it's creepy.. to many he is creepy... very creepy.


I guess I missed the adt commercial that has this creepy guy that breaks into his own house with his keys and records a video of his wife on the toilet drunk kissing a posom that runs like forest gump out of the house instead of protecting his "girlfriend" from this creepy guy husband 

Backed into the corner is when the husband talked to his wife's co and was told scram son you bother me


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Just to lighten the mood:

Methinks* the woman should be served a romance restraint order for conducting courtship while sitting on a commode.*

The ?husband? should be served a notice for such poor quality video. I mean, I couldn’t see the woman at all. Or the other man. *That is a waste of my voyeurship.*

The other man should be served a notice for illogicality – *he walks out of the house, AND runs once outside on the street.* He should have ran out of the house, and walked once out on the street -- wasn’t that the smart thing to do?

As for the child, no comments.* Just a hug and a kiss.*


late wisdom:
post in overall bad taste?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> She probably cannot file for divorce in Hawaii. Her father lives in New York. It seems that NY is her some of record. When a person goes into the military, their maintain residence in the state they lived when they entered the military. So she can only file in her home of record, there she is a resident and where the courts have jurisdiction.
> 
> 
> *Jurisdiction*
> ...


But according to what he said on his update the judge could not understand why the divorce was filed in New York and not Hawaii. And if a judge questions something then you can be sure that something is not right about the situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> She probably cannot file for divorce in Hawaii. Her father lives in New York. It seems that NY is her some of record. When a person goes into the military, their maintain residence in the state they lived when they entered the military. So she can only file in her home of record, there she is a resident and where the courts have jurisdiction.
> 
> 
> *Jurisdiction*
> ...


But according to what he said on his update the judge could not understand why the divorce was filed in New York and not Hawaii. And if a judge questions something then you can be sure that's something ivs not right about the situation.

"What? I was supposed to have the divorce papers served on my husband, so he'd know I was divorcing him?  Who knew that?"

Anyone with a lawyer. Her actions are like many Wayward Spouses on TAM.

They live their lives consequence lite and then wonder why the s**t hits the fan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

EleGirl is now a Moderator?

Sapientia Semper Vincit.

Good to know, Lady.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> True. But divorce was file in late April or early May.
> 
> He moved out... to Florida.
> 
> ...


Ele

Your points are all wet. Military law is very different. He is still her husband. The fact they are not together in the military does not mean she can date, have sex with another person.

Do I think her husband is all there? Obviously not. he is a combat vet that is obviously suffering.

I did my time in the service.

All parties are going to get screwed in this situation.

And just the fact his daughter was in that house gives him every right to walk back in that home.

Dry up.

HM


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Update: She now has a restraining order on him, so he is no longer allowed in the house or on any Marine base.

The judge has not determined if the case will be held in NY or HI.
The courts are talking with each other to see where it takes place.

Those are now facts


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

3putt said:


> On the flipside, I kinda doubt being videotaped while drunk and naked on the toilet, with your adultery partner standing over you, while your young daughter runs around the house will garner much sympathy either. I think she flew past her threshold of being reasonable long before he did.


Once again, this is speculation. There is no evidence that the woman was drunk, except her crazy-ass ex's word for it. As far as sitting naked on the can, who gives a sh*t. (bad pun) There is simply no PROOF that the woman was doing anything wrong.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Let's see... Her three-year-old daughter was left downstairs *by herself* whilst mom and her lover (of the moment?) were upstairs and him kissing her whilst she was naked on the toilet, whilst (according to her husband) she was under the influence of drink.
> 
> Yeah! That's a *real* mother for you, right there!


This is a bullsh*t post, Matt, and you know it. Do you accompany your kids everywhere they go , in every room, at all times even in your own home? I'm betting not. Nobody does. It's all right to leave your kid for a few minutes, to go potty and change your clothes, and give you BF a kiss. Or do you chain your kids to your hip, or lock them away?
I've left my kids in their rooms or the family room or the dinning room, while I went to piss. does that make me a bad parent? No. it does not. You are grasping at straws.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am a Veteran , as well. I am also a combat veteran, many times over. I have a coat with three rows of little bits of colored ribbons on it. NONE of which makes me a Saint, and NONE of it gives me the right to be offensive and to abuse the rights of my spouse or anybody else. Too many veterans seem to have a profound sense of entitlement. They think that because they did their duty, that they get a free pass to be assh*les. !!!!! News Flash!!!!! NOT EVERY VETERAN IS A NICE PERSON. Some, like this guy, are questionable, at best. Rather than speculate and go off into fantasy land. Lets stick to the few facts we have. 1. This man has every right to enter the house. His daughter lives there, and until the restraining order, his STBEX could not keep him from her. That is a fact. Now, because of the restraining order, he has some restrictions. 2. His taking pics of his wife naked and posting those pics is a clearcut invasion of her privacy. That is a fact. It is against the law to publish photos of ANYBODY, without their permission. It doesn't matter who it is. I am fairly certain that he will be spending some time in jail because of this. So, lets discus these and other FACTS, and leave the speculations alone. Shall we?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The video he took and posted on line was all it took for a restraining order. He will not get that restraining order revoked. There is material proof that his intent to harm exists.

Supervised visitation is usual and customary regarding a parent that has a restraining order against them. 

The dude boiled his own best interests when he posted that video because now absolutely nothing he says can be taken at face value.

You all keep claiming she was drunk, where is the proof? His word? Ha!
You all try to paint the woman as a terrible mother for leaving her daughter in front of the TV while she...sat naked on the toilet? Then you best begin prosecuting every single mother you've ever known.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> The video he took and posted on line was all it took for a restraining order. He will not get that restraining order revoked. There is material proof that his intent to harm exists.
> 
> Supervised visitation is usual and customary regarding a parent that has a restraining order against them.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I have always spoken out against the "lynch mob" mentality of some posters. They will take truths, half-truths and even deliberate lies, in their rabid efforts to "prove" that this woman is an evil adulteress. So what has actually been proven? Nothing at all, except the husband is so low as to l use his daughter to make money. I hope he gets some mental help, by G*d he needs it.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Rookie4 said:


> This is exactly why I have always spoken out against the "lynch mob" mentality of some posters. They will take truths, half-truths and even deliberate lies, in their rabid efforts to "prove" that this woman is an evil adulteress. So what has actually been proven? Nothing at all, except the husband is so low as to l use his daughter to make money. I hope he gets some mental help, by G*d he needs it.



How are you any different from the crowd attacking the woman ?

pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

sparrow555 said:


> How are you any different from the crowd attacking the woman ?
> 
> pot calling the kettle black


Because the foundation for accusation is based on demonstratable facts. This husband was out of line to post this video on line and that is demonstrated with facts. This dude is has nothing to back up his assertion that his STBXW was cheating on him because they were separated and both were free to see other people. Because this dude did something so irrevocably damaging to his wife(posting the video online) nothing he says can be taken as true or accurate.

Fact: dude walked into his wife's home without her knowledge or consent and taped his travel through his wife's home.

Fact: dude and his wife were separated and seeking divorce at the time he did this.

Fact: he found his daughter watching something on the computer. 

Fact: he found his STBXW sitting naked in the toilet.

Fact: he found a man, fully dressed, leaning in and kissing her.

Fact: he followed this OM who swiftly exited the home and ran away.

Fact: he posted this video on line exposing his STBXW naked sitting on the toilet.

Fact: wife was active duty, dude had completed his duty and was discharged.

Fact: dude lived in Florida, wife lived in Hawaii.

Fact: divorce filed by wife in NY.

Anything else suggested about the wife or the daughter is not a fact but a rumor or an outright falsehood.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

> This dude is has nothing to back up his assertion that his STBXW was cheating on him because they were separated and both were free to see other people. Because this dude did something so irrevocably damaging to his wife(posting the video online) nothing he says can be taken as true or accurate.


And you are posting with even lesser information and context.

What are you trying to do here ?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

From his GoFund e page the Dude says he was discharged in October and left the Island in May. Dude also says he only had two months to get a job or get in school. Dude says it was the middle of the semester so he couldn't enroll. So if he was trying to enroll in Jan (he claims only two months passed when his wife said get a job or school or get out) he should have been able to enroll because that is right when registration for the spring semester is open for community colleges.

Dude is spinning some convoluted tail and everyone is falling for it.



> One day we got into an argument about what our future was going to entail. She was upset with me because my unemployment got denied, I couldn't get into school because it was the middle of the semester and most of the jobs in the area were still waiting for contracts to be negotiated. In short, it was taking me too long to get on my feet (two months).





> The divorce was filed April 29th. I left the Island on May 10th. Her boarding pass that I found was dated May 15th from Los Angeles to Honolulu originating in New York suggesting that between the 11th -15th she at one point was in New York.


So wait...his wife was in NY, or not in Hawaii when he left Hawaii for Florida? What did he think his wife was doing while he was packing to leave Hawaii? According to these dates, his wife filed for divorce before he even left Hawaii.

He sure is spinning a nice story and you all are falling for it because of the sensational video and the headline "Marine comes home early and catches wife cheating" which is entirely false.

@sparrow555, LOL, if that GIF was supposed to be me...I have blonde hair.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

It was hard enough finding a gif.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

sparrow555 said:


> And you are posting with even lesser information and context.
> 
> What are you trying to do here ?



Not sure how you arrive at that. I've read the same things you've read, but apparently I can read with a more critical eye.

What I'm trying to do here is to get the lynch mob to THINK before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

sparrow555 said:


> It was hard enough finding a gif.


I'm honored you put forth the effort!


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> Because the foundation for accusation is based on demonstratable facts. This husband was out of line to post this video on line and that is demonstrated with facts. This dude is has nothing to back up his assertion that his STBXW was cheating on him because they were separated and both were free to see other people. Because this dude did something so irrevocably damaging to his wife(posting the video online) nothing he says can be taken as true or accurate.
> 
> Fact: dude walked into his wife's home without her knowledge or consent and taped his travel through his wife's home.
> 
> ...


Except that he didn't know that she was STBXW. Separate location doesn't automatically mean relationship separation.
She hadn't served him the divorce paper, had she ? In his knowledge by then she was still his wife with normal marital relationship


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

whiteviper said:


> Except that he didn't know that she was STBXW. Separate location doesn't automatically mean relationship separation.
> She hadn't served him the divorce paper, had she ? In his knowledge by then she was still his wife with normal marital relationship


Once again, you're taking his word for it but when a standard of reason is applied to this matter, how could any reasonable man think that moving 3,00 miles away and signing a document giving his wife custody of his daughter indicated they would continue to live as husband and wife?

The dudes claims make no sense.

And notice not once in his posts does he allege that his wife was having an affair prior to him leaving Hawaii.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Not sure how you arrive at that. I've read the same things you've read, but apparently I can read with a more critical eye.
> 
> What I'm trying to do here is to get the lynch mob to THINK before jumping to conclusions.


Sorry, Anon, but you cannot get a mob to think. that's why they are a mob. It frees them from such mundane acts as reading comprehension, or seeking facts and justice. All they have to do is spit venom and hate. You have clearly shown how bogus this guy is, but because of the closed minds, you will convince nobody. I've tried it before.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

What surprises me is that the husband kept the cold nerve and didn't sound too surprised...


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Considering the lack of reading comprehension skills of some posters, I would like to suggest that those who condemn without facts watch, "The Name of the Rose", "Schlindler's List", " The Scarlet Letter", or " The Oxbow Incident" To get an idea of how mobs work.


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> And notice not once in his posts does he allege that his wife was having an affair prior to him leaving Hawaii.


 No because she just made it as if it was just financial problem

Oh this is fun, Here's another fact for you

In NY, the defendant (the husband in this case) must be personally served with the divorce papers. So legally, the divorce process hadn't even started yet, filling forms means nothing if the defendant doesn't know about it. Here i quote this :

_You have to “serve,” or give, your spouse a copy of the summons and complaint (if you filed one) within 120 days of the date you filed

You should also include the “Affidavit of Defendant (Form UD-7)” and instructions on how to fill it out. This is a form for defendant to fill out, sign, and send back to you within 40 days if your spouse agrees to the divorce.If your spouse agrees to the divorce, your spouse will sign and send back the affidavit of defendant form within 40 days. If your spouse won’t complete and return the affidavit, then whoever served your spouse with the summons needs to prepare an “Affidavit of Service (Form UD-3),” which proves that your spouse received copies of the paperwork._

Considering the 120 days limit, has she even filed yet or just seeking but not telling ? Why so spineless ?

She hadn't serve him so the divorce process hadn't start. Hell she didn't even tell him that she was seeking divorce. And i can't find any statement that they were legally separated (not by just domain but marital relationship wise)

Many of you statements can easily be answered but i don't think there's no point in convincing you considering that you completely ignores his statement except to find flaws to support your argument. 
I personally prefer the why instead the what, seems like you're the type who only see what


So let's see, 
She didn't even tell him that she was hiring divorce attorney
She had never told that she was considering divorce
He hadn't been served yet
Considering NY law i assumed that the divorce process hadn't started
No mention of legal separation (marital not domain)

The man might not be perfect but this woman is at the very least, sneaky


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@whiteviper

Just wanted to say how honored I am that you joined just to post here in this thread.

I'm trying to figure out which banned member you really are.


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> @whiteviper
> 
> Just wanted to say how honored I am that you joined just to post here in this thread.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which banned member you really are.


Man i was hoping to read more argument. I was trying to be informed instead of just being opinionated


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

whiteviper said:


> Man i was hoping to read more argument. I was trying to be informed instead of just being opinionated



Sorry about that Cheif. 

Okay where were we.... You were talking about the finite points of time during which divorce was filed and papers were served, bolstering your belief that Brian May had no idea his wife was divorcing him.

You could be right. I don't know about NY divorce law, nor any divorce law. I'm simply applying a reasonable standard to the conjectures made about this failed marriage. It is my belief, based on a reasonable standard, that if this guy thought he was saving his marriage by moving to Florida and signing over custody of his daughter....well I'd like to talk to him about a few get rich quick schemes...

His own time line doesn't add up.

Discharged in October
Moves to Fla in May. That's almost 7 months to find a job, any job, that's missing the spring semester, registration is in Jan, and missing the summer semester, registration begin in April. So the dude missed several important deadlines...if he really was looking for a job or educational opportunities. YET, he claims she only gave him two months to get a job... His own contradictions along with the hideously disrespectful video he posted along with the sensational headline...the guy can't be believed.

I'll read your next post but I'm done with this thread...getting boring.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

whiteviper said:


> No because she just made it as if it was just financial problem
> 
> Oh this is fun, Here's another fact for you
> 
> ...


This is ONLY true if the defendant resides in New York. If the defendant resides in another state or country, then the process serving procedures of THAT STATE or country are used. New York process servers do not fly to Timbuctu or anywhere else.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> This is ONLY true if the defendant resides in New York. If the defendant resides in another state or country, then the process serving procedures of THAT STATE or country are used. *New York process servers do not fly to Timbuctu or anywhere else.*


They can, likely for an extra fee. But the can. But, since the husband was in Florida, the papers would have to be served by the sheriff or other process server, you are correct. They would have to be in contact with them, etc. There is STILL a time limit between filing and serving. And he had not yet been served, so was working under the assumption that all was still normal in their marriage, IF his story is 100% true. Do I condone passing a video around showing the wife half naked with her boyfriend? No. Now, it was stated by the husband that she was drinking and partying all the time. That information came from neighbors who saw her regularly. Could have been fabricated, of course. But, if this is truly the case, then I would say the little girl isn't safe in her mother's care. 

The one thing that really got me with the video, though, is that they were not uncomfortable kissing while she was on the toilet. Before my husband and I married, we were in a car accident. While I recovered from hip surgery, I had to use a commode because I was not allowed to bend my hip very far, and toilets were too low. He emptied the commode, at times. He tended wound care as well. At that time, and even in the early years of our marriage, there was no way he, nor I, would kiss while one was on the toilet. Now, not AS squeamish about it, but still not something I would necessarily say "no way in hell". This woman and her boyfriend looked very comfortable with it... which is what made me think they have been together longer than even right after the husband went to Florida. This is what made me think she started an affair with this guy long before requesting that her husband go to Florida.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Maricha, you're not listening; this splitting hairs is giving me a splitting head ache! Considering your rather strict personal boundaries with regard to sex and nudity, I don't think that what you think is reasonable with regard to sex and nudity can be broadly applied anywhere outside of your church.

It doesn't matter when the papers were filed and when the papers were served. 

Go back to the day he moved out. What did he reasonably know on that day? A reasonable man would know, or have a very very strong suspicion that his marriage was over. 

Dammit, I wasn't supposed to post in this thread again! Okay this time I mean it. This is my last post in this thread.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Maricha, you're not listening; this splitting hairs is giving me a splitting head ache! Considering your rather strict personal boundaries with regard to sex and nudity, I don't think that what you think is reasonable with regard to sex and nudity can be broadly applied anywhere outside of your church.
> 
> It doesn't matter when the papers were filed and when the papers were served.
> 
> ...


I AM listening, anon. YOU, however, are not. But, you, if only dating someone for a couple months, would easily sit on the toilet, doing your business, and give him a kiss while there? Really? A VERY NEW relationship, if begun AFTER he moved out? My own religious views are not a part of THAT part of the equation, anon. Many I know irl, who are NOT part of my church, feel the same way about it. So don't try that "oh Maricha is too repressed to understand" bullsh*t. The ONLY thing I was saying is that MOST people I know, both religious AND non, would not do that unless they had been in a relationship, far longer than a couple months. And, if that was the case, then she was CHEATING BEFORE SHE EVEN REQUESTED THAT HE LEAVE. How hard is THAT for you to comprehend, anon? 

This is giving you a headache? Then don't post. It isn't hard.

As far as when the papers were filed, it does matter. At that point, the process was not started. As for served, my response was about something Rookie said. He commented about how long it takes in NY, if it all took place in NY, but that no one in NY would serve in FL. The problem here, is YOU are basing your opinion on what YOU think a "reasonable man" should know. Not everyone thinks the same way you do, anon (obviously). 

But, I wonder, are you willing to alter your opinion, if it turns out she was lying? If so, I promise I won't throw out any "I told you so" comments. I know I am willing to alter mine, if I am wrong. Btw, he stated, himself, that she said he had to get a job snd/or go to school, or it was over. People go out of state to go to school all the time. My husband did, while our kids and I lived 2 hours away with my sister and her family. If the employment isn't available, you move where it is. Same with going to school. And if you plan to do both, you go where both are available. So, no, not everyone will think as you do.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This is getting silly. There's no need for insults or "clever", point-scoring remarks against other posters.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Rookie4 said:


> Sorry, Anon, but you cannot get a mob to think. that's why they are a mob. It frees them from such mundane acts as reading comprehension, or seeking facts and justice. All they have to do is spit venom and hate. You have clearly shown how bogus this guy is, but because of the closed minds, you will convince nobody. I've tried it before.





Rookie4 said:


> Considering the lack of reading comprehension skills of some posters, I would like to suggest that those who condemn without facts watch, "The Name of the Rose", "Schlindler's List", " The Scarlet Letter", or " The Oxbow Incident" To get an idea of how mobs work.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Because the foundation for accusation is based on demonstratable facts. This husband was out of line to post this video on line and that is demonstrated with facts. This dude is has nothing to back up his assertion that his STBXW was cheating on him because they were separated and both were free to see other people. Because this dude did something so irrevocably damaging to his wife(posting the video online) nothing he says can be taken as true or accurate.
> 
> Fact: dude walked into his wife's home without her knowledge or consent and taped his travel through his wife's home.
> 
> ...


Fact: While living in Florida, he signed over custody of their child to his wife.



Anon Pink said:


> Anything else suggested about the wife or the daughter is not a fact but a rumor or an outright falsehood.


I agree.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fact: Brian May's wife told him to go to Florida because he would not take it off 11 and he caught up with his brother James at Cape Canaveral for lunch where the only thing he was served was tang


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> They can, likely for an extra fee. But the can. But, since the husband was in Florida, the papers would have to be served by the sheriff or other process server, you are correct. They would have to be in contact with them, etc. There is STILL a time limit between filing and serving. And he had not yet been served, so was working under the assumption that all was still normal in their marriage, IF his story is 100% true. Do I condone passing a video around showing the wife half naked with her boyfriend? No. Now, it was stated by the husband that she was drinking and partying all the time. That information came from neighbors who saw her regularly. Could have been fabricated, of course. But, if this is truly the case, then I would say the little girl isn't safe in her mother's care.
> 
> The one thing that really got me with the video, though, is that they were not uncomfortable kissing while she was on the toilet. Before my husband and I married, we were in a car accident. While I recovered from hip surgery, I had to use a commode because I was not allowed to bend my hip very far, and toilets were too low. He emptied the commode, at times. He tended wound care as well. At that time, and even in the early years of our marriage, there was no way he, nor I, would kiss while one was on the toilet. Now, not AS squeamish about it, but still not something I would necessarily say "no way in hell". This woman and her boyfriend looked very comfortable with it... which is what made me think they have been together longer than even right after the husband went to Florida. This is what made me think she started an affair with this guy long before requesting that her husband go to Florida.


I can understand your thinking, but that still isn't proof of any wrongdoing on her part. It is simply your opinion, which you have a right to. :smile2:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> I can understand your thinking, but that still isn't proof of any wrongdoing on her part. It is simply your opinion, which you have a right to. :smile2:


Just as those who disagree with me have the opposite opinion. They believe she has done nothing wrong. I disagree. Two differing opinions.


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

Rookie4 said:


> This is ONLY true if the defendant resides in New York. If the defendant resides in another state or country, then the process serving procedures of THAT STATE or country are used. New York process servers do not fly to Timbuctu or anywhere else.


And your point is ? The important thing which is the LAW stated that in order for the divorce to be started the defendant must be served and he hadn't been served yet so the divorce was still up in the air. And again they weren't legally separated marital wise so basically they were still normal husband and wife. 




Rookie4 said:


> I can understand your thinking, but that still isn't proof of any wrongdoing on her part. It is simply your opinion, which you have a right to. :smile2:


Based on the Law in order to get divorce in NY you have to be resident, continously lives there for at least 1 year preceding the filing. This residency is substantiated by a sworn complaint. 

She's been living in Hawaii since October and before that Florida. One or several visits to NY doesn't count as residency but she's filing a divorce in NY and claimed that she's a resident of NY. So she's lying in the eyes of the law. *This is a fact of wrongdoing
*

And those are the law, not rumors


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Fact- they have worked out their differences and will stay married. The husband is going to use the gofundme donations to buy the OM a spine, his wife will get proper pooping attire and he will purchase the other half of his brain.
I am pretty sure I read that somewhere on the line.

Crushed it...


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> His own time line doesn't add up.
> 
> Discharged in October
> Moves to Fla in May. That's almost 7 months to find a job, any job, that's missing the spring semester, registration is in Jan, and missing the summer semester, registration begin in April.


So i did another research that's based on facts. Most community colleges spring terms deadlines is in Sept or Oct not January. That's when the class started. And if you read, he did attend Summer semester



Anon Pink said:


> So the dude missed several important deadlines...if he really was looking for a job or educational opportunities.


Nope, he did apply and attended the summer semester.
Finding a job is not easy, i know a bunch of fresh graduate with decent grades who has difficulty with finding jobs. But you don't believe that he was looking for a job do you ?




Anon Pink said:


> YET, he claims she only gave him two months to get a job... His own contradictions along with the hideously disrespectful video he posted along with the sensational headline...the guy can't be believed.


Where did he claim that ?
He claimed that he couldn't go to college because it was in the middle of fall term and admission deadline for spring semester had passed, and she wanted him out of HI and back to FL after 2 months of unemployment hoping he'd find a job there. 




Anon Pink said:


> I'll read your next post but I'm done with this thread...getting boring.


Yes yes. I'd take the high road too if i were you


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If only Brian May had found TAM.

He would have received excellent advice on how to gather evidence in a legal way and how to expose his WS and the OM.

And how, and where, to file for custody and a divorce. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> FACT:If only Brian May had found TAM.
> He would have received excellent advice on how to gather evidence in a legal way and how to expose his WS and the OM.
> And how, and where, to file for custody and a divorce.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fixed that for you Matt


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dash74 said:


> Fixed that for you Matt


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

whiteviper said:


> And your point is ? The important thing which is the LAW stated that in order for the divorce to be started the defendant must be served and he hadn't been served yet so the divorce was still up in the air. And again they weren't legally separated marital wise so basically they were still normal husband and wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know what you are talking about. The Legal residence of active duty military personnel is pretty much wherever they decide. Usually it is their home state or the state that they plan to retire to, but not always. It doesn't matter where they actually are, Hawaii, Afghanistan or Bumf*ck Egypt. Their home is wherever they designate.
I was from Kentucky, when I entered the Military, I designated Illinois as my home of record. When I left the service, I filed for unemployment there and was considered a resident. Get your facts straight.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

*Suppose she argues in court that she ran out of toilet paper, and called up a friend to bring some over?* And that the kiss was just normal loo courtesy / toilet-paper-handover etiquette?

(Everyone kisses while handing over toilet paper, dammit!)


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

[B]carpenoctem[/B] said:


> *Suppose she argues in court that she ran out of toilet paper, and called up a friend to bring some over?* And that the kiss was just normal loo courtesy / toilet-paper-handover etiquette?
> 
> (Everyone kisses while handing over toilet paper, dammit!)


This works better


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Elegirl and Anon Pink are 100% correct. This woman has done nothing illegal. Not one thing. So, therefore she has no need to defend her actions. The lynch mob can make up all of the bogus scenarios they want, and it will not change a single thing. This thread is over.


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

Rookie4 said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. The Legal residence of active duty military personnel is pretty much wherever they decide. Usually it is their home state or the state that they plan to retire to, but not always. It doesn't matter where they actually are, Hawaii, Afghanistan or Bumf*ck Egypt. Their home is wherever they designate.
> I was from Kentucky, when I entered the Military, I designated Illinois as my home of record. When I left the service, I filed for unemployment there and was considered a resident. Get your facts straight.


While all of active duty military can choose their legal residence, that doesn't annul the states law. From NY law about military divorce

_The typical military divorce filing requirements are as follows:
- You or your spouse must reside in New York
- You or your spouse must be stationed in New York_

Furthermore it is stated in Domestic Relations Law Section 230 that an active duty military must reside in NY before his/her deployment in order for that person to file divorce/annulment under NY jurisdiction. So let's say if before she moved to HI she lived in NY then it's fine but she lived in FL didn't she ? Even by DRL 230's leniency, from the info that i've read so far looks like she didn't fulfill it. 




Rookie4 said:


> It doesn't matter where they actually are, Hawaii, Afghanistan or Bumf*ck Egypt. Their home is wherever they designate.


So Afghanistan and Egypt are US's states now ? Dudeee


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Rookie4 said:


> I am a Veteran , as well. I am also a combat veteran, many times over. I have a coat with three rows of little bits of colored ribbons on it. NONE of which makes me a Saint, and NONE of it gives me the right to be offensive and to abuse the rights of my spouse or anybody else. Too many veterans seem to have a profound sense of entitlement. *They think that because they did their duty, that they get a free pass to be assh*les*. !!!!! News Flash!!!!! NOT EVERY VETERAN IS A NICE PERSON. Some, like this guy, are questionable, at best. Rather than speculate and go off into fantasy land. Lets stick to the few facts we have. 1. This man has every right to enter the house. His daughter lives there, and until the restraining order, his STBEX could not keep him from her. That is a fact. Now, because of the restraining order, he has some restrictions. 2. His taking pics of his wife naked and posting those pics is a clearcut invasion of her privacy. That is a fact. It is against the law to publish photos of ANYBODY, without their permission. It doesn't matter who it is. I am fairly certain that he will be spending some time in jail because of this. So, lets discus these and other FACTS, and leave the speculations alone. Shall we?





Rookie4 said:


> Elegirl and Anon Pink are 100% correct. This woman has done nothing illegal. Not one thing. So, therefore she has no need to defend her actions. The lynch mob can make up all of the bogus scenarios they want, and it will not change a single thing. This thread is over.


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

To conclude, based on what i've read and my research, personally i think she's done something wrong and i backed up my opinion with actual law verse. Again, i was trying to be fully informed and put the piece i found together before posting. If there are any updates that says otherwise i'll change my opinion but so far none of that have occured

If others are disagree it's up to them


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cheating might not be illegal. 

But what she did was not nice, even so.

Unless we are deciding that it is always the BS who is in the wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

whiteviper said:


> And your point is ? The important thing which is the LAW stated that in order for the divorce to be started the defendant must be served and he hadn't been served yet so the divorce was still up in the air. And again they weren't legally separated marital wise so basically they were still normal husband and wife.


You have no idea if he was served the divorce papers within the required timeframe. He is not very clear about this as skirts the issue. Now he did say that he signed over custody of their child to his wife. This sounds like a very odd thing for someone to do if the divorce is not already in process... aka he knew about the divorce.





whiteviper said:


> Based on the Law in order to get divorce in NY you have to be resident, continously lives there for at least 1 year preceding the filing. This residency is substantiated by a sworn complaint.
> 
> She's been living in Hawaii since October and before that Florida. One or several visits to NY doesn't count as residency but she's filing a divorce in NY and claimed that she's a resident of NY. So she's lying in the eyes of the law. *This is a fact of wrongdoing*


*

No, she is not lying. She's a resident of New York.

Military members remain residence of their home of record. She's a resident of New York. Further, generally a military member must file for divorce in the state that is their home of record. So she filed in the correct state.

There is a good chance that Hawaii has no jurisdiction in this case. NY and Hawaii are trying to figure that out right now according to the husband.




whiteviper said:



And those are the law, not rumors

Click to expand...

Yep, those are laws. 

Making assumptions does not change things.*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

whiteviper said:


> So i did another research that's based on facts. Most community colleges spring terms deadlines is in Sept or Oct not January. That's when the class started. And if you read, he did attend Summer semester


Over the last few years I've been helping quite a few young people get into colleges all over the country. Every school I've ever dealt with have a method to allow for late registration.... even after the first few days of school starting. A lot of them even have classes that start mid term, they are accelerated classes. 




whiteviper said:


> Nope, he did apply and attended the summer semester.


He attended the summer semester in Florida, not Hawaii. He did not get into any school in Hawaii. It was May, the end of the Spring semester when he left to go to Florida. So he did not get into the fall semester. And he did not attend in Hawaii during the spring semester.




whiteviper said:


> Finding a job is not easy, i know a bunch of fresh graduate with decent grades who has difficulty with finding jobs. But you don't believe that he was looking for a job do you ?


You also do not know if he was looking for a job either. But really, he did not need to go look for a job. He could have applied and attended school in the spring semester. He could have asked for a federal work study job at the school. Those are generally 10-20 hours a week. Plus he would have drawn his GI Bill and probably been able to get some grants and loans.



whiteviper said:


> Where did he claim that ?


I read his statement on this in a few articles and on his gofundme page.



> In short, it was taking me too long to get on my feet (two months).



Divorcing and my ship is sinking... by Brian May - GoFundMe




whiteviper said:


> He claimed that he couldn't go to college because it was in the middle of fall term and admission deadline for spring semester had passed, and she wanted him out of HI and back to FL after 2 months of unemployment hoping he'd find a job there.


I covered the school issue above.

She was filing for divorce. She wanted him out of the house. He agreed to go to Florida. If he had wanted to, he could have stayed in Hawaii. She's not the boss of him. He willingly moved to Florida.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> You have no idea if he was served the divorce papers within the required timeframe. He is not very clear about this as skirts the issue. Now he did say that he signed over custody of their child to his wife. This sounds like a very odd thing for someone to do if the divorce is not already in process... aka he knew about the divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ele, I am not sure where I saw it, but I did see that he said the first he knew about the divorce papers was when he saw them at the house in Hawaii. I may have misread that, so don't quote me on it. 

I agree, if New York is where she kept her residence, then yes, that is the one that will have jurisdiction. Are military personnel not allowed to change their residences? If so, I would suspect this is why HI is investigating whether NY has jurisdiction.

Funny thing about laws. In some, if not most/all states, infidelity IS illegal... the laws just aren't enforced. It is so commonplace anymore that many just don't care.

At any rate, I hope this works out acceptably... for the little girl.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Rookie4 said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. The Legal residence of active duty military personnel is pretty much wherever they decide. Usually it is their home state or the state that they plan to retire to, but not always. It doesn't matter where they actually are, Hawaii, Afghanistan or Bumf*ck Egypt. Their home is wherever they designate.
> 
> 
> I was from Kentucky, when I entered the Military, I designated Illinois as my home of record. When I left the service, I filed for unemployment there and was considered a resident. Get your facts straight.


Yep, when I entered the military, I was living in New Jersey but designated New Mexico as my home of record. When I filed for divorce I was stationed in DC but filed in New Mexico.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I just rewatched the video.

At no time did the wife say: "You should not be here! You had divorce papers served on you!"

In fact, when asked: "Are you cheating on me?" Her reply of "No" was said in the tone of: "Damn! Mommy found me with bowf my hands in d' cookie jar! Boy! How'm I gonna get away with this?"


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> You have no idea if he was served the divorce papers within the required timeframe. He is not very clear about this as skirts the issue. Now he did say that he signed over custody of their child to his wife. This sounds like a very odd thing for someone to do if the divorce is not already in process... aka he knew about the divorce.


 Means we both have no clear idea , but I assume he hadn't been served because he said he didn't know that she had filed. Plus if he had been served, he had to sign and send back the affidavit of defendant.
An odd thing would be signing over custody in the middle of divorce process, if he knew why would he gives up his ace card ? The one where he said that he got threatened makes more sense




EleGirl said:


> No, she is not lying. She's a resident of New York.
> 
> Military members remain residence of their home of record. She's a resident of New York. Further, generally a military member must file for divorce in the state that is their home of record. So she filed in the correct state.


This is new to me. Could you provide the link please?



EleGirl said:


> Making assumptions does not change things.


Yes it does not change things, but there's difference between making assumption and making assumption after connecting the dots


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

whiteviper said:


> Means we both have no clear idea , but I assume he hadn't been served because he said he didn't know that she had filed. Plus if he had been served, he had to sign and send back the affidavit of defendant.
> An odd thing would be signing over custody in the middle of divorce process, if he knew why would he gives up his ace card ? The one where he said that he got threatened makes more sense
> 
> 
> ...


Which part are you referring to? The part where it was stated that the wife's home state is NY or that she had to file in her state of residence? If the former, I think that was an assumption, based on the fact that she is in the military and her dad lives in NY (and is dating the lawyer who took her divorce case, for free). If the latter, that is generally the way it works for military personnel. My uncle, when he divorced his first wife, had to file in Michigan, though he was stationed in Utah. So in that respect, it is correct.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Yep, when I entered the military, I was living in New Jersey but designated New Mexico as my home of record. When I filed for divorce I was stationed in DC but filed in New Mexico.


I am going to go out on a limb and say home of record is florida and not new york why because florida has no state tax


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

dash74 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and say home of record is florida and not new york why because florida has no state tax


Uhhhh.... huh???


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Ele, I am not sure where I saw it, but I did see that he said the first he knew about the divorce papers was when he saw them at the house in Hawaii. I may have misread that, so don't quote me on it.


On his gofundme page, he says that while he was in Florida she told him that she was filing for divorce. His lawyer told him the only chance he had for custody of his daughter was for him to return to Hawaii. At this point he had already signed over custody of his daughter to his wife.

So he clearly knew that there was a divorce in process. Whether or not he had been served before the day of the infamous video we don’t know because he did not address it.

He does mention that one the day he took the video that he went through her house searching. And while doing this he found copies of the divorce papers. He does not say that he’d never seen them. He only says that he found copies in her home.



Maricha75 said:


> I agree, if New York is where she kept her residence, then yes, that is the one that will have jurisdiction. Are military personnel not allowed to change their residences? If so, I would suspect this is why HI is investigating whether NY has jurisdiction.


Yes that is why HI is investigating. HI might not have jurisdiction. 

Yes, Military members can change their home of record. It’s a bunch of paperwork. It can be denied. 

“There are important points to keep in mind before you change your HOR or SLR. For example, you may change your HOR only to correct an error, or after a break in military service.

On the other hand, SLR may be changed with your approval at any time during your military career. To change the state of legal residence, you should submit paperwork (DD Form 2058 or State of Legal Residence certificate) to your finance officer. Once submitted and approved, SLR status can be changed, but may need validation or proof such as a written letter stating your position, a driver's license, voter registration or a vehicle registration for a new state.”

http://www.military.com/money/personal-finance/taxes/home-of-legal-record-for-taxes.html



Maricha75 said:


> Funny thing about laws. In some, if not most/all states, infidelity IS illegal... the laws just aren't enforced. It is so commonplace anymore that many just don't care.


Infidelity has always been very common. It’s no more common now than it ever has been. The reason that no-fault divorces were put in place is that a fault divorce is extremely expensive for states. When there was fault divorce, couples who really wanted to get a divorce would agree to lie and actually give adultery as the reason even if there was no adultery. Then they had to make up ‘evidence’ or self-incriminate. It got to be ridiculous.



Maricha75 said:


> At any rate, I hope this works out acceptably... for the little girl.


I hope it does too. The more the rest of the world interjects into this case, the worse it will be. I feel sorry for the little girl. When she starts school, she’s going to be the kid whose mother is on the internet, on the toilet naked. I have no doubt that the girl will be teased and harassed by other kids.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dash74 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and say home of record is florida and not new york why because florida has no state tax


I would be surprised. Her father lives in NY. She was probably living there when she joined, so it was probably her intent to return.

I'm not sure how they got to Florida. Is it his home state?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dash74 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and say home of record is florida and not new york why because florida has no state tax


We can assume, but don't know.

My assumption that NY is her HOR comes from the fact that her father lives in NY, she filed in NY. If it was not her HOR, the court would not have thrown the case out.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Uhhhh.... huh???


No state income tax had several friends when transferd to hood chang state of record to texas for the same deal


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dash74 said:


> No state income tax had several friends when transferd to hood chang state of record to texas for the same deal


But the vast majority of people don't do this. The HOR is where the military will ship your stuff and yourself when you discharge. 

At one point they tried to change mine to NJ because that's where I joined. They were sure that NM was a mistake. (after all who would want to life in NM, right? LOL) 

But I made sure it stayed NM. Why? Because the cost of air fare and shipping is a lot more from Europe to NM than from Europe to NJ.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> I just rewatched the video.
> 
> At no time did the wife say: "You should not be here! You had divorce papers served on you!"
> 
> In fact, when asked: "Are you cheating on me?" Her reply of "No" was said in the tone of: "Damn! Mommy found me with bowf my hands in d' cookie jar! Boy! How'm I gonna get away with this?"


Oh come on, she's supposed to say what you think she's supposed to say? 

He knew that there was a divorce in progress. How do I know this? Because his lawyer told him to go to HI to deal with the divorce.


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Over the last few years I've been helping quite a few young people get into colleges all over the country. Every school I've ever dealt with have a method to allow for late registration.... even after the first few days of school starting. A lot of them even have classes that start mid term, they are accelerated classes.


I based my opinion on my experience in Hunter College and results of googgling about college in FL. Even 2 months after the term started ? 




EleGirl said:


> He attended the summer semester in Florida, not Hawaii. He did not get into any school in Hawaii. It was May, the end of the Spring semester when he left to go to Florida. So he did not get into the fall semester. And he did not attend in Hawaii during the spring semester.


I responded to the part where anonpink asked if he really was looking for a job or educational opportunities. And is said that he did apply and attended



EleGirl said:


> You also do not know if he was looking for a job either. But really, he did not need to go look for a job. He could have applied and attended school in the spring semester. He could have asked for a federal work study job at the school. Those are generally 10-20 hours a week. Plus he would have drawn his GI Bill and probably been able to get some grants and loans.


You also do not know if he was not looking for a job either. Those jobs you mentioned might not be available. Finding job is difficult nowadays



EleGirl said:


> I read his statement on this in a few articles and on his gofundme page.


- was honorably discharged in January 2015 not October
- She claimed that she needed space and wanted him to go back to Florida
- She threatened to file for divorce if he did not leave.
so 2 months after that is March and wife threatened to divorce if he did not leave for jobs in FL(how very understanding, in rich or poor haha), and he moved to FL in May because summer semester began in May.



EleGirl said:


> She was filing for divorce. She wanted him out of the house. He agreed to go to Florida. If he had wanted to, he could have stayed in Hawaii. She's not the boss of him. He willingly moved to Florida.


The order is skewed

She wanted him out of the house.
If he had wanted to, he could have stayed in Hawaii (and face divorce that she threatened him with)
He agreed to go to Florida.
He willingly moved to Florida (under threat is not willingly)
She was filing for divorce (without telling)


Many things are up in the air so we are left to our own device to connect the dots and be informed about several facts regarding the law. Hopefully all of them can get a good outcome of this divorce


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Oh come on, she's supposed to say what you think she's supposed to say?
> 
> He knew that there was a divorce in progress. How do I know this? Because his lawyer told him to go to HI to deal with the divorce.


She thought she was being smart and clever.

"Gee! My husband is such and idiot! He'll never figure out that the real reason I told him to move back to Florida was not for him to get schooling or to find work, but so I could file for divorce with him waaaaay over there and utterly clueless about what I am up to!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Regarding the part about her telling him that she was filing... My neighbor did this. She told her husband she was done and she was filing. She printed up the papers, took them to the courthouse, and filed. Then, she had to find someone to serve her husband. She had a set number of days to do so, and he had so many days to respond, after. At THAT point, it would be officially in the works. Less than a week after filing, he was back at their home, I suspect at the suggestion of a friend of his. She could still have him served, but she chose to give it one more try. So, from that perspective, filing and intent to file means nothing until he has gotten the papers in hand. And, as long as there was not yet a restraining order, and his name still on the lease, he actually DID still have a right to be there, too. Now that she has the RO, he obviously cannot. But it wasn't in place before, and his name had not yet been removed from the lease (according to him, of course, and can easily be refuted, if that is incorrect. I freely admit that. And, if I am wrong about his name still being on the lease, then I apologize that I misunderstood.) This, of course, is working under the assumption that the laws regarding people who have signed a lease are the same as those here, as this is what was relayed to my neighbor: as long as his name remains on the lease, he can enter, unless there is a statement of domestic violence and he was to be removed because of it. 

Regarding the infidelity, I was really only speaking about laws regarding whether or not it is illegal to commit adultery. I am thinking along the lines of "blue laws", like the ones regarding not having businesses open on Sundays. They are on the books, but not enforced. I don't mean it in respect to at fault vs no fault divorce proceedings... if that makes it clearer?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

whiteviper said:


> I based my opinion on my experience in Hunter College and results of googgling about college in FL. Even 2 months after the term started ?


Yep, there are colleges/universities that have classes that start midterm. 
Googling colleges in FL does not address the original issue. He was living in HI and was supposed to get into college there and/or find a job. He left for FL in May and was able to get into a school there even though he did via late registration. (it was clearly late registration since summer school starts late May or early June.)




whiteviper said:


> I responded to the part where anonpink asked if he really was looking for a job or educational opportunities. And is said that he did apply and attended


He applied and attended in FL not HI. They were living in HI. He could have done the same thing in HI. Instead he left for FL. 



whiteviper said:


> You also do not know if he was not looking for a job either. Those jobs you mentioned might not be available. Finding job is difficult nowadays


If he had gone to school in HI, he would have gotten hi GI Bill pay and some grants, etc. A job would not have been as big an issue as he would have been bringing in an income. Neither of us know if there still would have been work study jobs available if he registered late. But usually if the school awards work study funds there is a job available. But a job might not have been as big a deal if he was at least brining in the GI Bill funds.



whiteviper said:


> - was honorably discharged in January 2015 not October


OK, so he left in May. That’s 4-5 months, not 2.


whiteviper said:


> - She claimed that she needed space and wanted him to go back to Florida


He claimed that she said this. We have no idea what she did or did not say. 
If what he says is true, then he had choices… stay, get a place in HI, or move to FL. HE, and HE alone, chose to go to FL. 


whiteviper said:


> - She threatened to file for divorce if he did not leave.


So what. FL is not the only option he had. Plus… we only know what he is claiming. We have no idea what she really said and did.


whiteviper said:


> so 2 months after that is March and wife threatened to divorce if he did not leave for jobs in FL(how very understanding, in rich or poor haha), and he moved to FL in May because summer semester began in May.


We have no idea if he is telling the truth. 

Why was he able to get into school in FL on short notice and not in HI? Had he already planned to move to FL and so had applied there long before he moved there? 


whiteviper said:


> The order is skewed


lol


whiteviper said:


> She wanted him out of the house.


You only know that he claims this. There are enough inconsistencies in this story, plus his posting the video, to take his words with a grain of salt. If you believe him, then you believe that he’s a poor, helpless victim and his wife has all the power.


whiteviper said:


> If he had wanted to, he could have stayed in Hawaii (and face divorce that she threatened him with)


All his words. We have no idea what really happened. 


whiteviper said:


> He agreed to go to Florida.


All his words. We have no idea what really happened. 



whiteviper said:


> He willingly moved to Florida (under threat is not willingly)


All his words. We have no idea what really happened. 
Oh come on. If your wife ordered you to move to another state, would you put your tail between your legs an go?
My take is that he planned to move back to FL for some time. That’s why he applied for school in FL and not HI. 


whiteviper said:


> She was filing for divorce (without telling)


According to him, she was talking about divorce before he left. When he was in FL she told him that she was filing. This is according to him. 
Here as TAM we tell people all the time to see a lawyer, get things in order and file without telling their spouse. But she told him she was doing it. He says that she told him.



whiteviper said:


> Many things are up in the air so we are left to our own device to connect the dots and be informed about several facts regarding the law. Hopefully all of them can get a good outcome of this divorce


That’s right, we are left to our own devices.

Instead of people saying that they don’t know and will thus not pass judgment on things that cannot be substantiated, they are here on TAM making up stories that vilify his wife.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> She thought she was being smart and clever.
> 
> "Gee! My husband is such and idiot! He'll never figure out that the real reason I told him to move back to Florida was not for him to get schooling or to find work, but so I could file for divorce with him waaaaay over there and utterly clueless about what I am up to!"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All assumptions on your part.

The fact is that you (and I ) have no idea what this guy was like to life with. She brought up a suicide attempt, him being hospitalized for mental heath issues. 

Maybe she wanted him gone for her and her daughter's safety. You do not know what was going on just as I don't.


----------



## whiteviper (Aug 8, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> All assumptions on your part.
> 
> The fact is that you (and I ) have no idea what this guy was like to life with. She brought up a suicide attempt, him being hospitalized for mental heath issues.
> 
> Maybe she wanted him gone for her and her daughter's safety. You do not know what was going on just as I don't.


This is moot point, beating a dead horse. You clearly did not trust the guy and reject any favorable argument towards him with "all his words" or "lol" and assumed something that's not even stated instead of argument. Not a really good debate here




EleGirl said:


> Instead of people saying that they don’t know and will thus not pass judgment on things that cannot be substantiated, they are here on TAM making up stories that vilify his wife.


 Same to you Ele, just switch the wife with husband


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

whiteviper said:


> This is moot point, beating a dead horse. You clearly did not trust the guy and reject any favorable argument towards him with "all his words" or "lol" and assumed something that's not even stated instead of argument. Not a really good debate here
> 
> 
> Same to you Ele, just switch the wife with husband


Honestly, the only things the husband did that I disagree with is signing his daughter over to his wife and posting the video online. Regarding the daughter, it may be that she left him no option, or maybe not. Either way, I wouldn't have done it. But, I am not him. As for the video... keeping it, and letting a judge decide if it is enough evidence to convince of an affair is one thing... and I would agree with that. But I DO agree that it should NOT have been shared online. I do NOT agree, based solely on what has been made available here, that he had no right to enter the home.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Whiteviper...

Nope not the same.

My opinion of the guy is based on his own observable actions and his own words. And I realize that its limited because that video and his gofundme posts are all that exist.

The only thing we know about his wife is a few seconds on a video and his words.

I know next to nothing about these two. You and all the others on this thread do not know any more than I do. 

So what am I arguing here? I'm arguing that the situation could be guite a bit different than the stores people are making up here based on few facts, a lot of unsubstantiated accusations and statements by the husband and a lot of fantasy that some are making up in their attempt to vilify his wife.

I am not claiming that i know all the facts. Instead I am playing devil's advocate to show that there are different interpretations that can be arrived at from the bit of info the husband put out there. 

And... if you think I'm doing this only because the supposed bad guy is a woman.... I can show you threads where I stand up for men under similar circumstances. .. where one party tries to destroy another via social media and gossip.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> All assumptions on your part.
> 
> The fact is that you (and I ) have no idea what this guy was like to life with. She brought up a suicide attempt, him being hospitalized for mental heath issues.
> 
> Maybe she wanted him gone for her and her daughter's safety. You do not know what was going on just as I don't.


EleGirl pretty much most posts on CWI are assumptions. Though based on looking at situations through various lenses like the cheater's script and the like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Eligirl. could you please repeat that, i missed it:grin2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

convert said:


> Eligirl. could you please repeat that, i missed it:grin2:


Dang quirky databases! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If Mr May is as flaky as Mrs May is saying, surely she would have been 100% sure the papers were served, rather than just having them printed up?

This is speculation of course, but was Florida a s**t test?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> EleGirl pretty much most posts on CWI are assumptions. Though based on looking at situations through various lenses like the cheater's script and the like.


On CWI, the BS, is here asking for help and input. We can ask questions and get more of info. 

We have had cases here, CWI and other forums, in which the spouse shows up... and we get the rest of the story. It's usually very different from what we were originally told. 

.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> On CWI, the BS, is here asking for help and input. We can ask questions and get more of info.
> 
> We have had cases here, CWI and other forums, in which the spouse shows up... and we get the rest of the story. It's usually very different from what we were originally told.
> 
> .


That is true.

Though I have a suspicion that the relationship between the wife and OM might date back a while.

Let's wait and see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Armchair Behaviour Analysis (overlooking all legal aspects):

The woman seems quite inherently feisty. If she felt / knew that the husband’s legal / moral right to barge into the house or to ask her moralistic questions was scant, it is unlikely that she would have answered with a somewhat meek ‘no’ when the husband asked her “are you cheating on me?” It would more likely have been: “what is it to you?” / “who are you / what right do you have to ask me that now?”

If the other man, also a soldier (though presumably of a rank/s lower than the husband), felt / knew that the husband no more had the legal / moral right to barge into the house or question their relationship, he might not have slunk out of the house in that manner. He might have countered: “who are you to ask me to leave the house. It’s for her to decide who stays here, and who leaves.”

And if one works _a posteriori_ from that (shamefully presumptuous) assumption, other factors fit in too.

(In case of redundancy, apologies).




*I do feel the woman and the other man had a relationship longer than projected / claimed, based on the factors above, the eighth sense of the suspicious male, triangulation of the loo-snogging level of familiarity between them, the iffy matrimonial situation between the woman and her husband, and the congenital creepiness I am endowed / emburdened with.*



The way the child called out “Daddy!” when she saw the husband walk in, really tugged at my heart. *It does not matter to her whether her father is a marine or a moron. For her, he is the king of the world, and his arrival is a happy event.*

Hope she does not get too hurt by all these. But she will.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

[B]carpenoctem[/B] said:


> Armchair Behaviour Analysis (overlooking all legal aspects):
> 
> The woman seems quite inherently feisty. If she felt / knew that the husband’s legal / moral right to barge into the house or to ask her moralistic questions was scant, it is unlikely that she would have answered with a somewhat meek ‘no’ when the husband asked her “are you cheating on me?” It would more likely have been: “what is it to you?” / “who are you / what right do you have to ask me that now?”
> 
> ...


Those are all good and valid points.

Hopefully it will all come out in the wash, as they say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all, 

I read Brian's GoFundMe page. I thought he gave a pretty good account of events. Is his version entirely true? Perhaps not. As others noted, everything people write is a representation of reality.

One thing was striking about the video. The wife did not seem to have her wits about her while OM appeared completely sober. Had he gotten up and taken a shower and dressed because he was on his way out? How come the daughter was alone with a digital caregiver? Was Brian's wife just peeing before going back to bed?

She denied cheating but clearly she was because she answered "no" to the question while she was naked before another man.

And OM ran away. If the OM had been above board, he would have told Brian to calm down and that the two of them would get coffee in kitchen while his lover/Brian's wife dressed. However, he just ran off. Possibly he was simply afraid of being beaten up.

More relevant, did Brian's wife commit adultery, according to the military legal code? Brian sure played up that point when he chased OM out the door. In my opinion Brian's willingness to believe that the military would provide justice demonstrated that the armed services have a different set of laws for good reason. Civilian family law would not function when families are strained by deployments, etc. I conclude that Brian exercised restraint, for he did not start a fight with OM.


----------

